# LUIS MORALES...Not such a LEGEND to me



## Paddy_Wagon (Jul 15, 2008)

This is my story...My name is Ray and back at the end of 2007, I decided to fix up my 64 Impala SS. I had spent a year working overseas and saved my money in order to do that. In January of 2008, I decided to take my car to Luis at LM Customs to get it worked on. We talked and the agreement was that he would do what I wanted for $25,000. He said he would do the following work for me: Wrapped Frame, Chrome Undercarriage, Chrome Engine Compartment, 3 Pump setup, and would paint it and do the interior, so I agreed. He told me that my car would be done within 6-9 Months but I told him I wanted him to take his time on it so I'd give him one year. When I dropped the car off, along with it I gave Luis $10,000 cash and a few months later I returned with another $5,000 cash. In all, I gave him $15,000 up front to try to prove to him that I was serious about getting my car done. I checked with him a few months after I dropped it off and not much had been done to it. When I found out that he had gotten sick in April of 2009, I decided to go see what had been done to my car. I was not very happy about what I saw, so I went back in September of 2009 and picked my car up. I'm sorry that he got sick and everything, but I feel that I got SCREWED. Not only did I lose $15,000, but my car was left in worse condition than it was when I took it over there. I'm gonna share a few pics of what my car looked like before, and then what it looked like after $15,000 and 1 year and 9 months Later....  

Let me know what your thoughts are on my story.....


Receipt:









Before:









After:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

It appears you got sodomized


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

You are crazy for giving that kind of cash up front...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

first i gotta do this :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but then i gotta say ..thanks for comming wit the story...but really it happens mor than you think ..wit some of the so called cool homies...should start a topic ..i bet you get out did with better rip-offs stories


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I've seen and been through so much of this shit, it makes a person wanna go to Earl Schieb and not even fix a car up!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 8 2010, 08:13 PM~16831933
> *It appears you got sodomized
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 8 2010, 06:25 PM~16832055
> *first i gotta do this :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but then i gotta say ..thanks for comming wit the story...but really it happens mor than you think ..wit some of the so called cool homies...should start a topic ..i bet you get out did with better rip-offs stories
> *


 :0


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

soooo what did this guy say? "I got sick and dont have your cash. Tough break"? Or is he gonna make it right eventually?


----------



## Paddy_Wagon (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, he said that he didn't have the money and that he would try to do what he could but I haven't heard one word from him. I don't think its my job to try to get a hold of him, he at least owes that to me...


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Paddy_Wagon_@Mar 9 2010, 06:14 AM~16836517
> *Well, he said that he didn't have the money and that he would try to do what he could but I haven't heard one word from him.  I don't think its my job to try to get a hold of him, he at least owes that to me...
> *



Damn man thats so fucked. I hope it all works out :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yOUR LUCKY YOU GOT YOUR CAR BACK. MY 64 RAG GOT STOLEN OUT THERE BY THAT FOOL MEME FROM LOCO'S HE CLOSED SHOP AND LEFT THE CAR THERE AND HE SAID IT GOT TOWED AND THEN NO ONE COULD LOCATE IT YEA RIGHT. PLUS THE MONEY I GAVE HIM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE :machinegun:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, look at this reciept. I've seen better reciepts come froma taco truck :uh: Wheres all the details???? that a lot of cash to give up.

So what are you going to do? Just take a loss? Why havint you sued him yet or get a lawyer to at least send him a "get it right or else" letter?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

:angry: that suks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

15K is enough to make someone want to go postal. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

car is in bad shape...:angry:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Damn homie sorry about your lose, I know how it feels.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

there is a story very similar to yours in the hydro section... different "legend" though


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 9 2010, 10:47 AM~16838037
> *15K is enough to make someone want to go postal.  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


someones house would have been on fire by now


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 9 2010, 11:15 PM~16846587
> *someones house would have been on fire    by now
> *


x2 and his fucken shop and evrything he owns :angry:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 9 2010, 06:58 AM~16836859
> *yOUR LUCKY YOU GOT YOUR CAR BACK. MY 64 RAG GOT STOLEN OUT THERE BY THAT FOOL MEME FROM LOCO'S HE CLOSED SHOP AND LEFT THE CAR THERE AND HE SAID IT GOT TOWED AND THEN NO ONE COULD LOCATE IT YEA RIGHT. PLUS THE MONEY I GAVE HIM
> *


  DAMN, THATS F*CKED UP BRO, sorry to hear that....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2010, 08:53 AM~16837134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A DAMN FOOL FOR REAL HOMIE. ON SOME CARNE ASADA CON TODO TYPE SHIT


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

if you cant paint could have pulled it down and stripped paint yourself to save some cash. car would then look much as it does now. ready for panel shop.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It sux you can't trust anyone anymore


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

damn bro, a whole year and nine months down the toilette...time and cash spent...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

too many people burning other people its getting stupid now.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2010, 08:51 AM~16848705
> *too many people burning other people its getting stupid now.
> *


Xs 2


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

Seems like you can't trust anyone these days...

But I have to agree that the receipt would scare me - no details... no cashola


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 12:54 AM~16847242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU A DAMN FOOL FOR REAL HOMIE. ON SOME CARNE ASADA CON TODO TYPE SHIT
> *


 *****'s car looks like carne asada now!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2010, 08:53 AM~16837134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thutz how most of the receipts from shops look...


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:13 AM~16848902
> *Thutz how most of the receipts from shops look...
> *


Small shops atleaste


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:13 AM~16848902
> *Thutz how most of the receipts from shops look...
> *


 True, but it's the customers responsibility to have it written correctly. 

*THIS is the way you have to talk to these fucking shop owners nowadays to get your point across....
*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 10 2010, 10:28 AM~16849041
> *Small shops atleaste
> *


right


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 10 2010, 10:29 AM~16849047
> *True, but it's the customers responsibility to have it written correctly.
> 
> THIS is the way you have to talk to these fucking shop owners nowadays to get your point across....
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man what kinda reciept is that.


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

what cars has he completed


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 8 2010, 07:15 PM~16831947
> *You are crazy for giving that kind of cash up front...
> *


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 9 2010, 11:15 PM~16846587
> *someones house would have been on fire    by now
> *


WORD! :drama:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 10 2010, 01:15 AM~16846587
> *someones house would have been on fire    by now
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

That is bad ! Some fools don't know how to do business.

 :nono: :banghead: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:13 AM~16848902
> *Thutz how most of the receipts from shops look...
> *


yea..i did mine on a handshake.......i would kill for this homie's reciept :biggrin:


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

lotsa folks crying into thier beer over this dude on the lowrider magazine facebook page.

no mention of him ripping people off (yet)


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Paddy_Wagon (Jul 15, 2008)

Well trust me, I feel about $25,000 ripped off cause of the condition of my car now and I guess I'm the only one that feels like I'm owed somethin and feel like I should let everyone know that others may see him as a Texas Legend but I don't.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2010, 04:18 PM~16852508
> *man what kinda reciept is that.
> *


A receipt from a receipt book you get at a printing store looks like to me...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 07:40 PM~16853829
> *yea..i did mine on a handshake.......i would kill for this homie's reciept :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 07:40 PM~16853829
> *yea..i did mine on a handshake.......i would kill for this homie's reciept :biggrin:
> *


x2 but then again I was dealing with a ilegal so it didn't matter :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paddy_Wagon_@Mar 10 2010, 09:21 PM~16854966
> *Well trust me, I feel about $25,000 ripped off cause of the condition of my car now and I guess I'm the only one that feels like I'm owed somethin and feel like I should let everyone know that others may see him as a Texas Legend but I don't.
> *


everyone is on your side. thats fucked up he did that to you. you should call or contact him and see if he wants to make it right. if not then take legal actions. I would. 25k is alot of feria


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_street_scraper_@Mar 10 2010, 08:17 PM~16854206
> *lotsa folks crying into thier beer over this dude on the lowrider magazine facebook page.
> 
> no mention of him ripping people off (yet)
> *


GUAT?


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

i got ripp off too. took my car to the shop what kind of business.they do this days


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 10 2010, 10:56 PM~16856135
> *GUAT?
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 07:40 PM~16853829
> *yea..i did mine on a handshake.......i would kill for this homie's reciept :biggrin:
> *


back in the day it was worth something when you shook hands like men but now fools is hella skanless.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 11 2010, 01:06 AM~16857541
> *back in the day it was worth something when you shook hands like men but now fools is hella skanless.
> *


Yes and no My shit happened about 12 years ago and since then I have delt with shops on Palabra de hombre(mans word) hand shake but you do need to know who your dealing with. I am a man of my word and a hand shake if I owe something will do. you will get it. but today with these kids and theives your right bro they just don't care.. we need to bring that honor back.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_street_scraper_@Mar 10 2010, 07:17 PM~16854206
> *lotsa folks crying into thier beer over this dude on the lowrider magazine facebook page.
> 
> no mention of him ripping people off (yet)
> *


.not everyone on layitlow or facebook...or lowrider's web site...???


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

so anyway since i'm the oldest MF..on here ..i got more stories than anyone...let's spit a few.....back in the day when i was gonna fix up a 54 chev-V i gave a shop a door and when i came back they was gone and out of biz ...but my door was in the trash bin :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 12:10 PM~16860796
> *so anyway since i'm the oldest MF..on here ..i got more stories than anyone...let's spit a few.....back in the day when i was gonna fix up a 54 chev-V i gave a shop a door and when i came back they was gone and out of biz ...but my door was in the trash bin :biggrin:
> *


 u ain't lyin' about that one...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 11 2010, 12:21 PM~16860906
> *u ain't lyin' about that one...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg+Mar 10 2010, 07:40 PM~16853829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 that happened to me with my cadi. sent it to a shop that was caled 661 customs then hydraulic connection, dude took him about 2 years to get it off the frame then never touched it since, last ive heard he closed down shop and now opened another shop called SWIFT CUSTOMS, and car has been sold for parts, LAST IVE HEARD............... :angry: :angry: :angry: 



GOOD LUCK on getting back whats yours


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 11 2010, 01:50 PM~16861845
> *x2  :happysad:  :angry:
> x2 that happened to me with my cadi. sent it to a shop that was caled 661 customs then hydraulic connection, dude took him about 2 years to get it off the frame then never touched it since, last ive heard he closed down shop and now opened another shop called SWIFT CUSTOMS, and car has been sold for parts, LAST IVE HEARD...............  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> GOOD LUCK on getting back whats yours
> *


dam ..your the winning one so far...but i'm sure someone got you topped...i'm waiting till i hear some more till i pull out my ace story...anybody got a three-peat on one car? ...i do :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 01:10 PM~16860796
> *so anyway since i'm the oldest MF..on here ..i got more stories than anyone...let's spit a few.....back in the day when i was gonna fix up a 54 chev-V i gave a shop a door and when i came back they was gone and out of biz ...but my door was in the trash bin :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 11 2010, 02:14 PM~16862120
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

back in 98 I took a rag 64 to a shop here in town a guy from the same club at the time so I gave hime 5k and he closed shop and my car was still in the shop long story short got a few homies broke into the place and loaded it on trailer and took it home  at least I got this one back


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 11 2010, 02:17 PM~16862169
> *back in 98 I took a rag 64 to a shop here in town a guy from the same club at the time so I gave hime 5k and he closed shop and my car was still in the shop long story short got a few homies broke into the place and loaded it on trailer and took it home   at least I got this one back
> *


damm...that's a good one ...but be carefull some of the folks we .you talking about still around......i was thinking i got a million stories stay tune they all true ..just the fact you in lowriding for a long time you got to have a lot thee's kind of strories.........ok here's a chrome shop story...well, i took all my chrome to a shop and when i went back i noticed that my chrome was rusted from behind..like it came from a back east car...then i looked at the 64 in they shop wit sweet chrome and i was thinking ya'll did a swap...took my shit and never went back and i see them all the time tho :uh:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 02:39 PM~16862432
> *damm...that's a good one ...but be carefull some of the folks we .you talking about still around......i was thinking i got a million stories stay tune they all true ..just the fact you in lowriding for a long time you got to have a lot thee's kind of strories.........ok here's a chrome shop story...well, i took all my chrome to a shop and when i went back i noticed that my chrome was rusted from behind..like it came from a back east car...then i looked at the 64 in they shop wit sweet chrome and i was thinking ya'll did a swap...took my shit and never went back and i see them all the time tho :uh:
> *


 :0 Good Topic.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 9 2010, 10:53 PM~16846298
> *there is a story very similar to yours in the hydro section... different "legend" though
> *


link to thread.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 03:39 PM~16862432
> *damm...that's a good one ...but be carefull some of the folks we .you talking about still around......i was thinking i got a million stories stay tune they all true ..just the fact you in lowriding for a long time you got to have a lot thee's kind of strories.........ok here's a chrome shop story...well, i took all my chrome to a shop and when i went back i noticed that my chrome was rusted from behind..like it came from a back east car...then i looked at the 64 in they shop wit sweet chrome and i was thinking ya'll did a swap...took my shit and never went back and i see them all the time tho :uh:
> *


 :wow: :0 damn!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Mar 11 2010, 03:03 PM~16862699
> *:0  Good Topic.
> *


 :yes: ..yea i want to hear some stories from others so i don't feel like the only foo burnt on taking a classic car to a shop...ok gotta save a few stories but here is a quick one..so i take my car to the high -end baller spot... RR's M.BEnz's..Bentley's....they kep pushing my shit behind the big dogs..when i got it back ..they had to break me off for my hydros{they got stole, good thing my gate was up front under the front hood] cause all the high end cars stayed inside..while my 64 was parked outside at night.....{the Feds busted that place a short time later for????.... :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 03:10 PM~16862063
> *dam ..your the winning one so far...but i'm sure someone got you topped...i'm waiting till i hear some more till i pull out my ace story...anybody got a three-peat on one car? ...i do :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN, SO ONCE AND TWICE WAS NOT ENOUGH SO YOU WENT IN FOR A 3RD LOL 







BUT IT REALY DOES SUCK............. I SLOWLY WORKIN ON GETTIN A LITTLE OF WHATS MINE BACK........... LETS SEE HOW MUCH I CAN GET BACK THOUGH


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 04:11 PM~16862785
> *:yes: ..yea i want to hear some stories from others so i don't feel like the only foo burnt on taking a classic car to a shop...ok gotta save a few stories but here is a quick one..so i take my car to the high -end baller spot... RR's M.BEnz's..Bentley's....they kep pushing my shit behind the big dogs..when i got it back ..they had to break me off for my hydros{they got stole, good thing my gate was up front under the front hood] cause all the high end cars stayed inside..while my 64 was parked outside at night.....{the Feds busted that place a short time later for????.... :biggrin:
> *


INSIDE JOB????? OR FOR WHAT?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn you'll got a lot of bullshit shops out there in the sun valley. :uh: and I thought we had it bad on this coast.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 11 2010, 03:14 PM~16862818
> *INSIDE JOB????? OR FOR WHAT?
> *


naw don't think it was inside job unless it was a low paid employee...cause homie broke me off to the penny it was the best job that car ever had i think it was bentley paint. it was so smooth,......my boss had a black two door rag bentley and you could use it as mirrior when it was clean


----------



## Bootykit63 (Feb 27, 2010)

People need to warn the rest of us about the ripoffs :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 















.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 01:10 PM~16860796
> *so anyway since i'm the oldest MF..on here ..i got more stories than anyone...let's spit a few.....back in the day when i was gonna fix up a 54 chev-V i gave a shop a door and when i came back they was gone and out of biz ...but my door was in the trash bin :biggrin:
> *


ok, about 10 years ago, I was having a new cd player put in my truck at this local stereo shop. After I picked up my shit, I noticed my gym bag with my clothes was missing and it had all my regular clothes in it ( i was wearing some sweat pants and had just left the gym) 
long story short, the next day I went back to ask the owner if he had seen my duffel bag, maybe they took it out and forgot to put it back in the truck. The owner and me walked in the back to ask if they had seen it and the installer was wearing my shit. :uh:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 12:43 AM~16867622
> *ok, about 10 years ago, I was having a new cd player put in my truck at this local stereo shop. After I picked up my shit, I noticed my gym bag with my clothes was missing and it had all my regular clothes in it ( i was wearing some sweat pants and had just left the gym)
> long story short, the next day I went back to ask the owner if he had seen my duffel bag, maybe they took it out and forgot to put it back in the truck. The owner and me walked in the back to ask if they had seen it and the installer was wearing my shit. :uh:
> *


haha thats fucked up


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

dude, this is all part of the game, i have chrome story: me and my boy left some shit to get chromed, we came bacc paid the dude almost 2 g's for "show" chrome, when we got home and unwrapped our shit it was flakey, missing chrome on some spots, some spots where yellow and the back part was still showing rust on the other side, we took the shit to get an explanation, he handed us a chrome spray paint can and told us to handle it....way more to the story but i will keep it short and sweet...there's a part 2.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Mar 12 2010, 02:05 AM~16867771
> *dude, this is all part of the game, i have chrome story: me and my boy left some shit to get chromed, we came bacc paid the dude almost 2 g's for "show" chrome, when we got home and unwrapped our shit it was flakey, missing chrome on some spots, some spots where yellow and the back part was still showing rust on the other side, we took the shit to get an explanation, he handed us a chrome spray paint can and told us to handle it....way more to the story but i will keep it short and sweet...there's a part 2.
> *


Fuck that I woulda painted his fucking face and said 'There I handled it'


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LM AFFILIATES NEED TO SPEAK UP ON THIS! THEY ARE ON HERE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 12:43 AM~16867622
> *ok, about 10 years ago, I was having a new cd player put in my truck at this local stereo shop. After I picked up my shit, I noticed my gym bag with my clothes was missing and it had all my regular clothes in it ( i was wearing some sweat pants and had just left the gym)
> long story short, the next day I went back to ask the owner if he had seen my duffel bag, maybe they took it out and forgot to put it back in the truck. The owner and me walked in the back to ask if they had seen it and the installer was wearing my shit. :uh:
> *


Wtf!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

It's no excuse but he did have alot go on these past yrs....his only daughter recently passed ...then he gets sick and no one thought he would make it Mr.A & I,along with dozens of others went to go say "goodbye"but luckily he pulled thru....I just have nothing negative to say about him....Luis Morales is cool in my book....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 12 2010, 09:15 AM~16868677
> *It's no excuse but he did have alot go on these past yrs....his only daughter recently passed ...then he gets sick and no one thought he would make it Mr.A & I,along with dozens of others went to go say "goodbye"but luckily he pulled thru....I just have nothing negative to say about him....Luis Morales is cool in my book....
> *


  I got to give it to you Josie you one of the most Real ****** I know..


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paddy_Wagon_@Mar 8 2010, 09:11 PM~16831903
> *This is my story...My name is Ray and back at the end of 2007, I decided to fix up my 64 Impala SS.  I had spent a year working overseas and saved my money in order to do that.  In January of 2008, I decided to take my car to Luis at LM Customs to get it worked on. We talked and the agreement was that he would do what I wanted for $25,000.  He said he would do the following work for me: Wrapped Frame, Chrome Undercarriage, Chrome Engine Compartment, 3 Pump setup, and would paint it and do the interior, so I agreed.  He told me that my car would be done within 6-9 Months but I told him I wanted him to take his time on it so I'd give him one year.  When I dropped the car off, along with it I gave Luis $10,000 cash and a few months later I returned with another $5,000 cash.  In all, I gave him $15,000 up front to try to prove to him that I was serious about getting my car done.  I checked with him a few months after I dropped it off and not much had been done to it. When I found out that he had gotten sick in April of 2009, I decided to go see what had been done to my car.  I was not very happy about what I saw, so I went back in September of 2009 and picked my car up. I'm sorry that he got sick and everything, but I feel that I got SCREWED.  Not only did I lose $15,000, but my car was left in worse condition than it was when I took it over there. I'm gonna share a few pics of what my car looked like before, and then what it looked like after $15,000 and 1 year and 9 months Later....
> 
> Let me know what your thoughts are on my story.....
> ...


SEE THIS HOW MAWFUCKAS GET KILLED.. I'VE SEEN ****** GET KILLED FOR MUCH MUCH LESS.. IT WAS A ***** THAT KILLED ANOTHER ***** FOR 20 BUCKS.. ***** WAS ON HIS KNEES BEGGING.. I KNEW BOTH THE ******.. I HAD THE KILLER IN MY CAR, ROLLING AND DRINKING.. I DID'NT KNOW HE KILLED THE ***** AT THAT TIME THOUGH.. BUT YEAH, HE GOT LIFE NOW... THERE WAS ANOTHER TIME WHEN A ***** KILLED ANOTHER ***** OVER A ROCK! YOU SEE?? YOU CAN'T FUCK WIT EVERYBODY AND THINK YOU WON'T SUFFER NO REPERCUSSIONS


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Skim @ Mar 11 2010, 01:06 AM) 
back in the day it was worth something when you shook hands like men but now fools is hella skanless.



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 11 2010, 02:13 AM~16857583
> *Yes and no My shit happened about 12 years ago and since then I have delt with shops on Palabra de hombre(mans word) hand shake but you do need to know who your dealing with. I am a man of my word and a hand shake if I owe something will do. you will get it. but today with these kids and theives your right bro they just don't care.. we need to bring that honor back.
> *


THAT'S NOT BACK IN THE DAY KEMO-SABEE :scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 02:43 AM~16867622
> *ok, about 10 years ago, I was having a new cd player put in my truck at this local stereo shop. After I picked up my shit, I noticed my gym bag with my clothes was missing and it had all my regular clothes in it ( i was wearing some sweat pants and had just left the gym)
> long story short, the next day I went back to ask the owner if he had seen my duffel bag, maybe they took it out and forgot to put it back in the truck. The owner and me walked in the back to ask if they had seen it and the installer was wearing my shit. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: YOU DID A GOOD CAUSE INDIRECTLY SKIM

BUT THAT IS FUCKED UP :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2010, 04:12 AM~16868036
> *LM AFFILIATES NEED TO SPEAK UP ON THIS! THEY ARE ON HERE
> *



Yea *****, WE on here. we just perfer to stay quite, due to the respect we have for Luis.

If I was homeboy I would call Luis and see how he can make it right... He still at the same place, no one's trying to hide or get out of town like in the other story's ... 

Homeboy said it himself Luis said he would try and make everything right...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 12 2010, 10:06 AM~16869012
> *Yea *****, WE on here.  we just perfer to stay quite, due to the respect we have for Luis.
> 
> If I was homeboy I would call Luis and see how he can make it right... He still at the same place, no one's trying to hide or get out of town like in the other story's ...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 01:43 AM~16867622
> *ok, about 10 years ago, I was having a new cd player put in my truck at this local stereo shop. After I picked up my shit, I noticed my gym bag with my clothes was missing and it had all my regular clothes in it ( i was wearing some sweat pants and had just left the gym)
> long story short, the next day I went back to ask the owner if he had seen my duffel bag, maybe they took it out and forgot to put it back in the truck. The owner and me walked in the back to ask if they had seen it and the installer was wearing my shit. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: installer probably didn't even wash it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2010, 10:42 AM~16869270
> *:roflmao:
> *



Hey I dont know anything about the way he does his business. But I can say this Luis and the vatos that work at LM are cool with me ......


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 12:43 AM~16867622
> *ok, about 10 years ago, I was having a new cd player put in my truck at this local stereo shop. After I picked up my shit, I noticed my gym bag with my clothes was missing and it had all my regular clothes in it ( i was wearing some sweat pants and had just left the gym)
> long story short, the next day I went back to ask the owner if he had seen my duffel bag, maybe they took it out and forgot to put it back in the truck. The owner and me walked in the back to ask if they had seen it and the installer was wearing my shit. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this one a close second :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Mar 12 2010, 01:05 AM~16867771
> *dude, this is all part of the game, i have chrome story: me and my boy left some shit to get chromed, we came bacc paid the dude almost 2 g's for "show" chrome, when we got home and unwrapped our shit it was flakey, missing chrome on some spots, some spots where yellow and the back part was still showing rust on the other side, we took the shit to get an explanation, he handed us a chrome spray paint can and told us to handle it....way more to the story but i will keep it short and sweet...there's a part 2.
> *


ah hell naw ..you gotta be telling true strories up in here
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 12 2010, 08:06 AM~16869012
> *Yea *****, WE on here.  we just perfer to stay quite, due to the respect we have for Luis.
> 
> If I was homeboy I would call Luis and see how he can make it right... He still at the same place, no one's trying to hide or get out of town like in the other story's ...
> ...


good point!...but this topic is about other stories about the same kind of thing.....loose-in up


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 12 2010, 07:15 AM~16868677
> *It's no excuse but he did have alot go on these past yrs....his only daughter recently passed ...then he gets sick and no one thought he would make it Mr.A & I,along with dozens of others went to go say "goodbye"but luckily he pulled thru....I just have nothing negative to say about him....Luis Morales is cool in my book....
> *


he must be a cool dude if LRM..spoke up on him...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The more u try to make a car "custom" the more the risk goes up...it seems


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

ok ...i'm gonna go way back....well back in the day when we cut our cars we did not reinforce them...so we would bring it back and say "hey there's a crack in my frame"..he would weld that spot..take the cash ..then a few weeks later we would bring it back and say .."hey the crack don went a little out of that weld "...he would weld it ..take the cash ...then next week we ......... i broke off so much cash from front to back doing it like that i bet it cost 5G's or so ..i lost count.....then somebody came with the idea of welding the stress points then later blocking the whole frame...damm i had to learn the hard way ..so you guys got it made... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 11:50 AM~16870865
> *ok ...i'm gonna go way back....well back in the day when we cut our cars we did not reinforce them...so we would bring it back and say "hey there's a crack in my frame"..he would weld that spot..take the cash ..then a few weeks later we would bring it back and say .."hey the crack don went a little out of that weld "...he would weld it ..take the cash ...then next week we ......... i broke off so much cash from front to back doing it like that i bet it cost 5G's or so ..i lost count.....then somebody came with the idea of welding the stress points then later blocking the whole frame...damm i had to learn the hard way ..so you guys got it made... :biggrin:
> *


No wonder Nasa didint hire you


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 12 2010, 12:07 PM~16870978
> *No wonder Nasa didint hire you
> *


i've always been self employed.....homeboy  ..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 04:11 PM~16862785
> *:yes: ..yea i want to hear some stories from others so i don't feel like the only foo burnt on taking a classic car to a shop...ok gotta save a few stories but here is a quick one..so i take my car to the high -end baller spot... RR's M.BEnz's..Bentley's....they kep pushing my shit behind the big dogs..when i got it back ..they had to break me off for my hydros{they got stole, good thing my gate was up front under the front hood] cause all the high end cars stayed inside..while my 64 was parked outside at night.....{the Feds busted that place a short time later for????.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I know man I am over here telling my stories and then no one els wants to let us in on theres LOL I started feeling the same way. like the only two fools that got taking for real fools LOL.
I took my ride to a hydro shop no longer in buisness back in 99 for a 3500 dollar install I got a 1200 dollar install with used parts. the fool said the 3500 dollar install was to much for me to handel LOL so I handel his ass right there and then LOL I walked out with his welder and plasma cutter LOL. he went out of buisness cus he had no welder and plasma cutter. I turned around and sold the stuff dirt cheap to a mutual freind. LOL he got salty.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't put total blame on Luis but.., back in 1995, I saw an ad in AutoTrader for a '62 SS, he was selling. I drove 2 1/2 hours to LM Customs & bought it! I didn't bring a trailer so Luis wrote me a receipt that said "must be picked up within 30 days"! Long story longer, a week or so later, my girl, 4 months pregnant w/ what would have been our 2nd child, passed away & I was a little distracted to say the least! Well.., the 30 days was about to be up on a wednesday so, I called Luis & told him I would be working all week & asked if it would be ok to pick it up that w/e. He said that wouldn't be a problem! When I walked in & asked for him, the whole shop came up front! I knew something was up! He told me the 30 days had just passed & I said, I called & you said it would be ok to get it this w/e! His response.., "You must have talked to the other Luis!" :burn: 

I just walked out & sat in my truck, contemplating my next step while observing the construction materials of his building! I felt like he knew he had done me wrong but I was partially to blame too so..., I let it go! Lesson learned! :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 03:39 PM~16862432
> *damm...that's a good one ...but be carefull some of the folks we .you talking about still around......i was thinking i got a million stories stay tune they all true ..just the fact you in lowriding for a long time you got to have a lot thee's kind of strories.........ok here's a chrome shop story...well, i took all my chrome to a shop and when i went back i noticed that my chrome was rusted from behind..like it came from a back east car...then i looked at the 64 in they shop wit sweet chrome and i was thinking ya'll did a swap...took my shit and never went back and i see them all the time tho :uh:
> *


I hear you bro. this was a local car club . Thats messed up especially if you know it was your chrome.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 01:17 PM~16871086
> *I don't put total blame on Luis but.., back in 1995, I saw an ad in AutoTrader for a '62 SS, he was selling. I drove 2 1/2 hours to LM Customs & bought it! I didn't bring a trailer so Luis wrote me a receipt that said "must be picked up within 30 days"! Long story longer, a week or so later, my girl, 4 months pregnant w/ what would have been our 2nd child, passed away & I was a little distracted to say the least! Well.., the 30 days was about to be up on a wednesday so, I called Luis & told him I would be working all week & asked if it would be ok to pick it up that w/e. He said that wouldn't be a problem! When I walked in & asked for him, the whole shop came up front! I knew something was up! He told me the 30 days had just passed & I said, I called & you said it would be ok to get it this w/e! His response.., "You must have talked to the other Luis!"  :burn:
> 
> I just walked out & sat in my truck, contemplating my next step while observing the construction materials of his building! I felt like he knew he had done me wrong but I was partially to blame too so..., I let it go! Lesson learned!  :dunno:
> *


damn bro he could of at least just said here pay me for storage. as soon as you payed for the car I would have gotten the title of the car. and when he didn't release the car I would have called the police and said look I just bought the car and he doesn't want to release it and showed proof of purchase. that sucks bro I know the feeling.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 11 2010, 04:41 PM~16863058
> *Damn you'll got a lot of bullshit shops out there in the sun valley.  :uh:  and I thought we had it bad on this coast.
> *


Naw your the only rip off out there LOL JUST KIDDING FUNDI :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 04:48 PM~16863129
> *naw don't think it was inside job unless it was a low paid employee...cause homie broke me off to the penny it was the best job that car ever had i think it was bentley paint. it was so smooth,......my boss had a black two door rag bentley and you could use it as mirrior when it was clean
> *


damn thats shinny. how did you look in the reflection?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Luis Morales sounds like he's a Great Guy!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 01:43 AM~16867622
> *ok, about 10 years ago, I was having a new cd player put in my truck at this local stereo shop. After I picked up my shit, I noticed my gym bag with my clothes was missing and it had all my regular clothes in it ( i was wearing some sweat pants and had just left the gym)
> long story short, the next day I went back to ask the owner if he had seen my duffel bag, maybe they took it out and forgot to put it back in the truck. The owner and me walked in the back to ask if they had seen it and the installer was wearing my shit. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: damn thats bogus right there LOL what did the dude do?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 12:17 PM~16871086
> *I don't put total blame on Luis but.., back in 1995, I saw an ad in AutoTrader for a '62 SS, he was selling. I drove 2 1/2 hours to LM Customs & bought it! I didn't bring a trailer so Luis wrote me a receipt that said "must be picked up within 30 days"! Long story longer, a week or so later, my girl, 4 months pregnant w/ what would have been our 2nd child, passed away & I was a little distracted to say the least! Well.., the 30 days was about to be up on a wednesday so, I called Luis & told him I would be working all week & asked if it would be ok to pick it up that w/e. He said that wouldn't be a problem! When I walked in & asked for him, the whole shop came up front! I knew something was up! He told me the 30 days had just passed & I said, I called & you said it would be ok to get it this w/e! His response.., "You must have talked to the other Luis!"  :burn:
> 
> I just walked out & sat in my truck, contemplating my next step while observing the construction materials of his building! I felt like he knew he had done me wrong but I was partially to blame too so..., I let it go! Lesson learned!  :dunno:
> *


uh-oh :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Mar 12 2010, 02:05 AM~16867771
> *dude, this is all part of the game, i have chrome story: me and my boy left some shit to get chromed, we came bacc paid the dude almost 2 g's for "show" chrome, when we got home and unwrapped our shit it was flakey, missing chrome on some spots, some spots where yellow and the back part was still showing rust on the other side, we took the shit to get an explanation, he handed us a chrome spray paint can and told us to handle it....way more to the story but i will keep it short and sweet...there's a part 2.
> *


 :angry: hell naw I would have opened it and sprayed the fool in the face with it and every peice of chrome he had ready


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 02:53 AM~16867972
> *Fuck that I woulda painted his fucking face and said 'There I handled it'
> *


 :roflmao: hell yea


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2010, 12:28 PM~16871191
> *damn thats shinny. how did you look in the reflection?
> *


 :happysad: ....g"d up from the feet up...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 02:17 PM~16871086
> *I don't put total blame on Luis but.., back in 1995, I saw an ad in AutoTrader for a '62 SS, he was selling. I drove 2 1/2 hours to LM Customs & bought it! I didn't bring a trailer so Luis wrote me a receipt that said "must be picked up within 30 days"! Long story longer, a week or so later, my girl, 4 months pregnant w/ what would have been our 2nd child, passed away & I was a little distracted to say the least! Well.., the 30 days was about to be up on a wednesday so, I called Luis & told him I would be working all week & asked if it would be ok to pick it up that w/e. He said that wouldn't be a problem! When I walked in & asked for him, the whole shop came up front! I knew something was up! He told me the 30 days had just passed & I said, I called & you said it would be ok to get it this w/e! His response.., "You must have talked to the other Luis!"  :burn:
> 
> I just walked out & sat in my truck, contemplating my next step while observing the construction materials of his building! I felt like he knew he had done me wrong but I was partially to blame too so..., I let it go! Lesson learned!  :dunno:
> *


THAT IS FUKKED UP...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 12 2010, 12:33 PM~16871248
> *THAT IS FUKKED UP...
> *


x2


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 12:50 PM~16870865
> *ok ...i'm gonna go way back....well back in the day when we cut our cars we did not reinforce them...so we would bring it back and say "hey there's a crack in my frame"..he would weld that spot..take the cash ..then a few weeks later we would bring it back and say .."hey the crack don went a little out of that weld "...he would weld it ..take the cash ...then next week we ......... i broke off so much cash from front to back doing it like that i bet it cost 5G's or so ..i lost count.....then somebody came with the idea of welding the stress points then later blocking the whole frame...damm i had to learn the hard way ..so you guys got it made... :biggrin:
> *


LOL yea man thanks for that.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16871195
> *Luis Morales sounds like he's a Great Guy!!!!
> *


x2 I think if the dude just goes and talks to him I am sure they will work it out. especialy if dude was in the service. Luis just had some unfortunate issues.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 01:33 PM~16871244
> *:happysad: ....g"d up from the feet up...
> *


Like always :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sound like a bunch of excuses!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

About 3 years ago, a "friend" of mine was trying to branch out on his own painting cars so I told him I would help him out! I gave him $6000 up front to do up a '64! He said it would take him 3 months! About a month into it, after tearing my car down, he started coming @ me every few days asking for more money to "build a rotissery", "put an exhaust fan in the booth", etc! I finally had to tell him enough with that shit so then he starts borrowing my tools.., sand blaster, engine hoist, floor jacks, etc! About 2 or 3 months into it, i go by & my car is under a tarp, in bare metal, on the side of the building & he's using my material to paint a truck!!! Then, he moved shops a couple times! I went by several times over the next 2 years or so & he still hadn't touched my ride! All the while, he's coming by, hangin out like it's no big deal! He even had the nerve to ask for another one of my cars to paint! One day, he sends me a picture of himself posing next to a truck he had painted so I sent him back a message saying, "I'm not impressed! I'll be impressed when you send me a picture of you working on the car I paid you for 2 years ago!!!" He responded with, "Damn, you don't have to be mean about it!" That was about a year ago & I haven't seen or heard from him since! A mutual friend told me he has started working on it again so.., the ending to this nightmare is yet to be seen!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

ok, this a quick one..so i tell the homie at the shop "tack weld my axle" cause they break on thee's 64's i come back pick up the car breack off the cheezz's ..a few month's later my axle breaks when i took it off it was'nt tack weld nowhere...to this day i try and do everything myself if you can.... thee shop's can work a foo if he not knowing :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

one more. so I take my car in to get all new motors and gears. I told dude do you have any in stock he said yes and told me don't worry about it I will put it in for you just pay me for the parts its slow today so it will give me something to do. I said ok cool.paid him and got out of there. came back and my shit was not ready. the motors were out and so were the gears. he was with a customer so I waited. I said what happen to my shit. he said I just sold your stuff to that dude and your new parts will be here by the weekend. weekend come this fool is tring to put older shit in my car I took my shit and left. :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 01:42 PM~16871310
> *About 3 years ago, a  "friend" of mine was trying to branch out on his own painting cars so I told him I would help him out! I gave him $6000 up front to do up a '64! He said it would take him 3 months! About a month into it, after tearing my car down, he started coming @ me every few days asking for more money to "build a rotissery", "put an exhaust fan in the booth", etc! I finally had to tell him enough with that shit so then he starts borrowing my tools.., sand blaster, engine hoist, floor jacks, etc! About 2 or 3 months into it, i go by & my car is under a tarp, in bare metal, on the side of the building & he's using my material to paint a truck!!! Then, he moved shops a couple times! I went by several times over the next 2 years or so & he still hadn't touched my ride! All the while, he's coming by, hangin out like it's no big deal! He even had the nerve to ask for another one of my cars to paint!  One day, he sends me a picture of himself posing next to a truck he had painted so I sent him back a message saying, "I'm not impressed! I'll be impressed when you send me a picture of you working on the car I paid you for 2 years ago!!!" He responded with, "Damn, you don't have to be mean about it!" That was about a year ago & I haven't seen or heard from him since! A mutual friend told me he has started working on it again so.., the ending to this nightmare is yet to be seen!!!
> *


good name for the car. NIGHTMARE LOL


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

What happened to Luis anyway!?! :dunno: Regardless of our business deals, I wish him good health!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 01:44 PM~16871325
> *ok, this a quick one..so i tell the homie at the shop "tack weld my axle" cause they break on thee's 64's i come back pick up the car  breack off the cheezz's ..a few month's later my axle breaks when i took it off it was'nt  tack weld nowhere...to this day i try and do everything myself if you can.... thee shop's can work a foo if he not knowing :biggrin:
> *


yea theres no other way. maybe some one switched your axel with theres when you weren't looking LOL. these are great stories.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 12:42 PM~16871310
> *About 3 years ago, a  "friend" of mine was trying to branch out on his own painting cars so I told him I would help him out! I gave him $6000 up front to do up a '64! He said it would take him 3 months! About a month into it, after tearing my car down, he started coming @ me every few days asking for more money to "build a rotissery", "put an exhaust fan in the booth", etc! I finally had to tell him enough with that shit so then he starts borrowing my tools.., sand blaster, engine hoist, floor jacks, etc! About 2 or 3 months into it, i go by & my car is under a tarp, in bare metal, on the side of the building & he's using my material to paint a truck!!! Then, he moved shops a couple times! I went by several times over the next 2 years or so & he still hadn't touched my ride! All the while, he's coming by, hangin out like it's no big deal! He even had the nerve to ask for another one of my cars to paint!  One day, he sends me a picture of himself posing next to a truck he had painted so I sent him back a message saying, "I'm not impressed! I'll be impressed when you send me a picture of you working on the car I paid you for 3 years ago!!!" He responded with, "Damn, you don't have to be mean about it!" That was about a year ago & I haven't seen or heard from him since! A mutual friend told me he has started working on it again so.., the ending to this nightmare is yet to be seen!!!
> *


see that's what i'm talking about ...there's tons of strories like this out there ..so you young homie's...be careful....watch words..."I'll give you a deal.".also "i can do it faster than anybody"...uh...this was,.. is the best..."i'm not gonna fuc you over" from now on i'm taking my car to someone who says he's gonna take for ever and he's not gonna give me a deal he's gonna tax me hard :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 01:50 PM~16871387
> *see that's what i'm talking about ...there's tons of strories like this out there ..so you young homie's...be careful....watch words..."I'll give you a deal.".also "i can do it faster than anybody"...uh...this was is the best..."i not gonna fuc you over"  from now on i'm taking my car to someone who says he gonna take for ever and he's not gonna give me a deal he's gonna tax me hard :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: at least when it happens you can't be mad cus he warned you LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am out for a few. It's nice out today so I got to get that yard up to par with the rest of the hood LOL. Great stories. I have a few more.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2010, 01:49 PM~16871365
> *good name for the car. NIGHTMARE LOL
> *


 :werd:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2010, 01:25 PM~16871163
> *damn bro he could of at least just said here pay me for storage. as soon as you payed for the car I would have gotten the title of the car. and when he didn't release the car I would have called the police and said look I just bought the car and he doesn't want to release it and showed proof of purchase. that sucks bro I know the feeling.
> *


The problem w/ that was, it was right there on the receipt.., "Must be picked up within 30 days" & it was like 33 days from the date of sale! I didn't have proof of the phone conversation! :dunno:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 01:16 PM~16871593
> *The problem w/ that was, it was right there on the receipt.., "Must be picked up within 30 days" & it was like 33 days from the date of sale! I didn't have proof of the phone conversation! :dunno:
> *


oh well.....there's good stroies out there too..i got plenty of them if anybody want to do a shout out and story of a good shop ...spit it out...my top pick is "homie's" the homeboy from southside cc..that shop gave me cool chrome the big tip is it cost a little more..but i'm happy as fuc wit it... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I have never personalley been ripped off but we had a paint and body shop around here who would take large cash payouts to paint cars and it would take them 2 years or longer sometimes people wouldnt even get there shit back. Well long story short one day somebody got sick of his shit and beat ol dude with a fucking piece of pipe so bad now he cant even function right he was in a coma for awhile.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 12 2010, 01:50 PM~16871878
> *I have never personalley been ripped off but we had a paint and body shop around here who would take large cash payouts to paint cars and it would take them 2 years or longer sometimes people wouldnt even get there shit back. Well long story short one day somebody got sick of his shit and beat ol dude with a fucking piece of pipe so bad now he cant even function right he was in a coma for awhile.
> *


now that 's not right.....that's what small claims court is for.....


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good stories. Alot of shady people everywhere. This fool that was supposed to juice my Regal took off to Az with my $1500. Then he has the nerve to get upset with me about having someone else do the work and about putting him on blast on lay it low! WTF!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

damn l&m customs is right down the street by my house ..... Ive heard stories about them but never been there ... also heard that the staff thats there is not the same as befor luis got sick


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

I got one.

88 Monte Carlo LS.... after looking for the rigth one for 2 year I get one at a swap meet for $1500 ... I got a new top put on it. "$450". I also get a new carpet and re-dyed the seat for $350. and cant forget the gold center 13's "$800"

I drove it for 2 months and was talked into takeing it to a homeboy from the hoods shop... Ruby Red paint job with pin stripes... $2500 I droped $1000 to start it off.

after almost 2 year passed he calls me one day and saying " someone broke into the shop yesterday and took your car, the police want the info you have on the car " 

Thats it's I lost 3 years and about $4500 on that deal....... dudes shop closed about a year later...........


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 12 2010, 09:06 AM~16869012
> *Yea *****, WE on here.  we just perfer to stay quite, due to the respect we have for Luis.
> 
> If I was homeboy I would call Luis and see how he can make it right... He still at the same place, no one's trying to hide or get out of town like in the other story's ...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2010, 04:22 PM~16872162
> *:biggrin:
> *


Awww look, You found a cookie.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Mar 12 2010, 02:14 PM~16872084
> *Good stories. Alot of shady people everywhere. This fool that was supposed to juice my Regal took off to Az with my  $1500. Then he has the nerve to get upset with me about having someone else do the work and about putting him on blast on lay it low! WTF!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 12 2010, 02:21 PM~16872150
> *I got one.
> 
> 88 Monte Carlo LS....  after looking for the rigth one for 2 year I get one at a swap meet for $1500 ... I got a new top put on it. "$450".  I also get a new carpet and re-dyed the seat for $350. and cant forget the gold center 13's "$800"
> ...


you did get the car back...right.?.yea no shop has insurance should your car get gone.....really remember that one youngsters


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

sorry to all the bitches in here, but how can you go pick up somthing, and not get it, and just leave? thats the definition of a bitch!

picking up new chrome and going home with old rusty chrome?

piking up a car and them saying your too late?

sorry there's no nice way to say it, but thats a straight up bitch! 

no wonder people keep doing this. they are used to bitches letting it slide!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 12 2010, 03:24 PM~16872179
> *Awww look,      You found a cookie.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 04:31 PM~16872247
> *you did get the car back...right.?.yea no shop has insurance should your car get gone.....really remember that one youngsters
> *



Still hope I get a call one day saying they found my car....... been waiting 8 years  

Thats why I hate paint shops.......... allways the same deal


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

this one is down right funny..so i'm getting the car together in the driveway before the jan 1 MAJESTICS show...i put it back together but for three lug nuts..so i go to the local pep boys at 7:30 in the morning or so they closed and don't open till nine..i'm like ...oh wait there's a homie inside ..i call him out and tell him i will pay anything for three lug nuts..he said yea for ten bucks i'll slide em out to ya... get em..i said deal...well that's right they where the wrong ones i see my back rim fly off. and i'm doing 360's on the 110 fwy....long story short .i miss the wall by a inch and tow it to the park where i fix it and drive home......moral of the story ...DON'T BUY HOT PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 12 2010, 02:33 PM~16872268
> *sorry to all the bitches in here, but how can you go pick up somthing, and not get it, and just leave? thats the definition of a bitch!
> 
> picking up new chrome and going home with old rusty chrome?
> ...


...this comming from a buster in ark-in saw...nobody listing to you homie


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 04:40 PM~16872321
> *this one is down right funny..so i'm getting the car together in the driveway before the jan 1 MAJESTICS show...i put it back together but for three lug nuts..so i go to the local pep boys at 7:30 in the morning or so they close and don't open till nine..i'm like ...oh wait there a homie inside ..i call him out and tell him i will pay anything for three lug nuts..he said yea for ten bucks i'll  slide em out to ya... get em..i said deal...well that's right they where the wrong ones i  see my back rim fly off. and i'm doing 360's on the 110 fwy....long story short .i miss the wall by a inch and tow it to the park where i fix it and drive home......moral of the story ...DON'T BUY HOT PARTS  :biggrin:
> *


I hope you took a shower and changed before you went to the park.......


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 12 2010, 02:46 PM~16872369
> *I hope you took a shower and changed before you went to the park.......
> *


no but the homie in the car who wanted to ride in a lowrider never hop-in one ever again
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 04:49 PM~16872389
> *no but the homie in the car who wanted to ride in a lowrider never hop-in one ever again
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That guy .......... :biggrin: ha ha ha ........ wasnt so happy after that, was he !


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 12 2010, 03:01 PM~16872478
> *That guy ..........  :biggrin:  ha ha ha ........  wasnt so happy after that,  was he !
> *


 oh, he was shook but we call each other brother now cause we dodge death that day....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 12 2010, 03:01 PM~16872478
> *That guy ..........  :biggrin:  ha ha ha ........  wasnt so happy after that,  was he !
> *


log all the way in homie!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

back in 88 my younger brother was happy that he got his first car. MR2 so 4 months later he gets hit on the side fender bender. he gets money from the guy and he gets home worried that Mom and Pops are going to flip out. so he keeps his car at a friends hose for a couple days. My Dad is like hey wheres the car. he says A friend of mine is detailing it for me I should get it back by the weekend. LOL so he goes to the parts store to see what he can find and some gypsy sees him and tells him hey is that your car? he says yea. the gypsy says I can fix it for you for cheap. my brother says really OK lets do this. so he goes to the guys supposedly place and pays him. he said give me an hour so my brother calls me we go eat and come back and the guy says I am almost done LOL. he used chicken wire and aluminum foil for the dents and was filling it in with bondo LOL I told my brother you got taken for a fool he put his head down and said I know huh LOL. needless to say he got an ass whooping from my dad.LOL


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2010, 03:41 PM~16872802
> *back in 88 my younger brother was happy that he got his first car. MR2 so 4 months later he gets hit on the side fender bender. he gets money from the guy and he gets home worried that Mom and Pops are going to flip out. so he keeps his car at a friends hose for a couple days. My Dad is like hey wheres the car. he says A friend of mine is detailing it for me I should get it back by the weekend. LOL so he goes to the parts store to see what he can find and some gypsy sees him and tells him hey is that your car? he says yea. the gypsy says I can fix it for you for cheap. my brother says really OK lets do this. so he goes to the guys supposedly place and pays him. he said give me an hour so my brother calls me we go eat and come back and the guy says I am almost done LOL. he used chicken wire and aluminum foil for the dents and was filling it in with bondo LOL I told my brother you got taken for a fool he put his head down and said I know huh LOL. needless to say he got an ass whooping from my dad.LOL
> *


uh is this like don't do biz with jip-c's :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 02:17 PM~16871086
> *I don't put total blame on Luis but.., back in 1995, I saw an ad in AutoTrader for a '62 SS, he was selling. I drove 2 1/2 hours to LM Customs & bought it! I didn't bring a trailer so Luis wrote me a receipt that said "must be picked up within 30 days"! Long story longer, a week or so later, my girl, 4 months pregnant w/ what would have been our 2nd child, passed away & I was a little distracted to say the least! Well.., the 30 days was about to be up on a wednesday so, I called Luis & told him I would be working all week & asked if it would be ok to pick it up that w/e. He said that wouldn't be a problem! When I walked in & asked for him, the whole shop came up front! I knew something was up! He told me the 30 days had just passed & I said, I called & you said it would be ok to get it this w/e! His response.., "You must have talked to the other Luis!"  :burn:
> 
> I just walked out & sat in my truck, contemplating my next step while observing the construction materials of his building! I felt like he knew he had done me wrong but I was partially to blame too so..., I let it go! Lesson learned!  :dunno:
> *


WHY DO YALL LET THIS GUY LUIS D-BO YALL??  YALL ****** DON'T KNOW HOW TO HANDLE YALL SHIT.. AND BELIEVE ME, ANYBODY CAN BE HANDLED!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2010, 04:20 PM~16873147
> *WHY DO YALL LET THIS GUY LUIS D-BO YALL??  YALL ****** DON'T KNOW HOW TO HANDLE YALL SHIT.. AND BELIEVE ME, ANYBODY CAN BE HANDLED!
> *


hold up jr...we not on the yard....this is not about race..it's about nice guys trusting guys who have a hustle..and the item is classic cars...last time i look..classic car=money...so of course there is gonna be drama sometime in this game but i'm sure also there is more good stories than bad...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

hey TONY MONTANA...i only got good things to say about you .... :biggrin: ..you showed me much love when i was in MI :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2010, 04:20 PM~16873147
> *WHY DO YALL LET THIS GUY LUIS D-BO YALL??  YALL ****** DON'T KNOW HOW TO HANDLE YALL SHIT.. AND BELIEVE ME, ANYBODY CAN BE HANDLED!
> *


 :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

i'm gone..gotta go life weights...i'm training to fight pascual. merryweather or whoever...saving the best stories for next week


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 04:33 PM~16873301
> *i'm gone..gotta go life weights...i'm training to fight pascual. merryweather or whoever...saving the best stories for next week
> *


WALLY I HATE TO SEE WHAT MAYWEATHER WOULD HAVE U LOOKIN LIKE AFTER 6 ROUNDS :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 04:45 PM~16872837
> *uh is this like don't do biz with jip-c's :biggrin:
> *


LOL No not at all LOL it just so happened that they were. but I have gotten screwed by all kinds of people. :angry: like you said before either do it your self or make sure they your homies. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 12 2010, 05:34 PM~16873316
> *WALLY I HATE TO SEE WHAT MAYWEATHER WOULD HAVE U LOOKIN LIKE AFTER 6 ROUNDS :biggrin:
> *


I bet he will look swole LOL. naw Wally got them Crip moves :biggrin:


----------



## Paddy_Wagon (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2010, 12:40 PM~16871300
> *x2 I think if the dude just goes and talks to him I am sure they will work it out. especialy if dude was in the service. Luis just had some unfortunate issues.
> *



Well the bad thing is, is that he told me he didn't have the money and that he was gonna be closin shop. What he said he would do is give me some parts for my car to try to work off what he owed me, but that still wouldn't have helped me cause my car still would've been in pieces. I don't think it's my responsibility to call him and try to see what he can do for me, he has my number and he's the one that should feel that he needs to contact me and make it right...So to all of you who feel that he wasn't to blame, he had told me that it would be done way before he had gotten sick...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 04:27 PM~16873229
> *hold up jr...we not on the yard....this is not about race..it's about nice guys trusting guys who have a hustle..and the item is classic cars...last time i look..classic car=money...so of course there is gonna be drama sometime in this game but i'm sure also there is more good stories than bad...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Mar 8 2010, 08:37 PM~16833145
> *soooo what did this guy say? "I got sick and dont have your cash. Tough break"? Or is he gonna make it right eventually?
> *


Gotten sick? Isn't that the old infamous Ted wells lie?


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Paddy_Wagon_@Mar 9 2010, 05:14 AM~16836517
> *Well, he said that he didn't have the money and that he would try to do what he could but I haven't heard one word from him.  I don't think its my job to try to get a hold of him, he at least owes that to me...
> *


I think your mistake was telling him you would give him a year. Look at it from a business mans point of view... If you were a business man and you thought your business might be on its way out because of the recession and somebody says "Heres $15,000. I'll pick my car up in a year"...


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 12:50 PM~16871387
> *see that's what i'm talking about ...there's tons of strories like this out there ..so you young homie's...be careful....watch words..."I'll give you a deal.".also "i can do it faster than anybody"...uh...this was,.. is the best..."i'm not gonna fuc you over"  from now on i'm taking my car to someone who says he's gonna take for ever and he's not gonna give me a deal he's gonna tax me hard :uh:
> *


Thats about how it works if you want a good outcome. :0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 12 2010, 02:33 PM~16872268
> *sorry to all the bitches in here, but how can you go pick up somthing, and not get it, and just leave? thats the definition of a bitch!
> 
> picking up new chrome and going home with old rusty chrome?
> ...


so a car or cash is worth losing years of your life and even more funds over? dont think so


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 12 2010, 02:53 AM~16867972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: your a fool..


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: slickpanther

We got some scary ass fuck ass ****** in here!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 12 2010, 08:11 PM~16874720
> *so a car or cash is worth losing years of your life and even more funds over?  dont think so
> *


you steal 15 grand from me and im gonna burn your fucking house down stand in the street and watch 


hell you steal a grand from me and that liable to happen.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i hate getting fucked over! makes me wanna kill for fun.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

If I was homeboy that got burnt I would be depressed as hell! I would be looking like that bubble in the zoloft commercials lol!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 12 2010, 08:38 PM~16875024
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: slickpanther
> 
> ...


  :0 :cheesy:   :wow: thats anonymous is me :|


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 12 2010, 07:44 PM~16875109
> *  :0  :cheesy:      :wow:  thats anonymous is me  :|
> *


lol. I was about to say. MORALES IS THAT YOU?!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 12 2010, 03:33 PM~16872268
> *sorry to all the bitches in here, but how can you go pick up somthing, and not get it, and just leave? thats the definition of a bitch!
> 
> picking up new chrome and going home with old rusty chrome?
> ...


There ain't no bitch in me but I also like to think I'm a rational person, capable of handling most situations w/o making matters worse for myself or others who aren't involved! Believe me.., i sat there for a good 20 minutes, contemplating how to handle the situation! My initial reaction was rage & at the moment, I could have justified burning the building to the ground but.., would that have been fair to the other customers who had cars in there!?! Like I said though, it wasn't a straight jacking, I could/should have picked it up in the agreed amount of time so... :dunno:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 08:16 PM~16875498
> *There ain't no bitch in me but I also like to think I'm a rational person, capable of handling most situations w/o making matters worse for myself or others who aren't involved! Believe me.., i sat there for a good 20 minutes, contemplating how to handle the situation! My initial reaction was rage & at the moment, I could have justified burning the building to the ground but.., would that have been fair to the other customers who had cars in there!?! Like I said though, it wasn't a straight jacking, I could/should have picked it up in the agreed amount of time so...  :dunno:
> *


It's kinda like when a big time drug dealer kills someone who owns them money before they can collect it all... It's like "Now how are you gonna get your money?!"


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 09:16 PM~16875498
> *There ain't no bitch in me*


You tell'em brotha!

You cominng out this weekend?


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 12 2010, 10:08 PM~16876087
> *You tell'em brotha!
> 
> You cominng out this weekend?
> ...


Yeah, I think i'm comin up Sunday & Monday!?!


----------



## CJS_LTD (Mar 12, 2010)

ouch. That sucks


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 12 2010, 04:33 PM~16872268
> *sorry to all the bitches in here, but how can you go pick up somthing, and not get it, and just leave? thats the definition of a bitch!
> 
> picking up new chrome and going home with old rusty chrome?
> ...


THANK YOU!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 10:16 PM~16875498
> *There ain't no bitch in me but I also like to think I'm a rational person, capable of handling most situations w/o making matters worse for myself or others who aren't involved! Believe me.., i sat there for a good 20 minutes, contemplating how to handle the situation! My initial reaction was rage & at the moment, I could have justified burning the building to the ground but.., would that have been fair to the other customers who had cars in there!?! Like I said though, it wasn't a straight jacking, I could/should have picked it up in the agreed amount of time so...  :dunno:
> *


AH-HEM... SOUNDS LIKE A REEEEEEEAL BITCH! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 12 2010, 09:00 PM~16874630
> *I think your mistake was telling him you would give him a year. Look at it from a business mans point of view... If you were a business man and you thought your business might be on its way out because of the recession and somebody says "Heres $15,000. I'll pick my car up in a year"...
> *


AW DAWG, YOU JUST AINT RIGHT :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 12 2010, 10:21 PM~16875563
> *It's kinda like when a big time drug dealer kills someone who owns them money before they can collect it all... It's like "Now how are you gonna get your money?!"
> *


YEAH BUT IT FEELS SO GOOD DOING IT :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, alot of people know my story (if not go into my topics and read fantasy customs). It was pretty ugly and I still haven't ran into the dude but, I will and when I do he going wish he hadn't fucked me over. Also, its not like I didnt give him a chance to make it right shit, if he called me today and we came to some kind of an agreement than all would b forgiven but, just like a few of u guys had said on here, some people just dont give a fuck!!!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2010, 09:13 AM~16879477
> *AW DAWG, YOU JUST AINT RIGHT :0
> *


But it's true though. You NEVER give a shop a deadline unless its a quick one. It's kinda like when you order food inside restaurant and they ask you "for here or to go?".... They ask you that so if you say "For here" they can take longer on your food and serve to those in the drive through. They take longer on you because you gave them a deadline so to speak. You get my drift.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2010, 10:12 AM~16879473
> *AH-HEM... SOUNDS LIKE A REEEEEEEAL BITCH! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2010, 10:12 AM~16879473
> *AH-HEM... SOUNDS LIKE A REEEEEEEAL BITCH! :cheesy:
> *


man dont speak on homie like that if u aint got the facts


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 8 2010, 07:15 PM~16831947
> *You are crazy for giving that kind of cash up front...
> *


x10000900000000000


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2010, 09:12 AM~16879473
> *AH-HEM... SOUNDS LIKE A REEEEEEEAL BITCH! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 13 2010, 10:09 AM~16879768
> *Well, alot of people know my story (if not go into my topics and read fantasy customs). It was pretty ugly and I still haven't ran into the dude but, I will and when I do he going wish he hadn't fucked me over. Also, its not like I didnt give him a chance to make it right shit, if he called me today and we came to some kind of an agreement than all would b forgiven but, just like  a few of u guys had said on here, some people just dont give a fuck!!!
> *


MAYNE FOR REAL.


YOU CAME ON THIS WEBSITE AND TOLD EVERYONE THAT ASSHOLE FANTASY CUSTOMS DID GOOD WORK. YOU VOUCHED FOR THAT BOY IN TOPIC AFTER TOPIC. EVEN WHEN PEOPLE TRIED TO TELL YOU HE WAS A PUNK HACK ASS FOOL. YOU STILL TRIED TO MAKE EVERYONE BELIEVE HE WAS A GOOD BUSINESS MAN AND A GOOD FABRICATOR.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Mar 14 2010, 02:58 PM~16887716
> *MAYNE FOR REAL.
> YOU CAME ON THIS WEBSITE AND TOLD EVERYONE THAT ASSHOLE FANTASY CUSTOMS DID GOOD WORK. YOU VOUCHED FOR THAT BOY IN TOPIC AFTER TOPIC. EVEN WHEN PEOPLE TRIED TO TELL YOU HE WAS A PUNK HACK ASS FOOL. YOU STILL TRIED TO MAKE EVERYONE BELIEVE HE WAS A GOOD BUSINESS MAN AND A GOOD FABRICATOR.
> *


Very true, the reason I did come on here and say that he did go work is because, I had seen some of it personally and also, had spoken to guys from diferent car clubs that vouch for him so when he came to me I didn't mind doing plus, I wanted to help out a fellow rider in need but, TRUST ME, had I gotten any negativity about him before I help open the shop, I wouldn't have.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

I WOULD OF BLASTED THAT FOOOO!!!!! :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 14 2010, 03:19 PM~16887834
> * I WOULD OF BLASTED THAT FOOOO!!!!! :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


money in time can and will b replaced, you cant replace jail time.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 14 2010, 12:48 AM~16884321
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 12:40 PM~16886554
> *man dont speak on homie like that if u aint got the facts
> *


HMMM.. NAAA :biggrin:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 14 2010, 02:05 PM~16887757
> *Very true, the reason I did come on here and say that he did go work is because, I had seen some of it personally and also, had spoken to guys from diferent car clubs that vouch for him so when he came to me I didn't mind doing plus, I wanted to help out a fellow rider in need but, TRUST ME, had I gotten any negativity about him before I help open the shop, I wouldn't  have.
> *


THAT BOY HAS NEVER DONE ANY GOOD WORK. DONT NOBODY KNOW HIM. THIS IS THE BEST WORK HE HAS EVER DONE AND ITS HORRIBLE AND UNSAFE.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I c ur point all the stars but, believe me when he was at the other shop before he came to me his work was better and like I said, I had fellow lowriders telling me that his work was good before I even knew who he was so I gave him a shot.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Also, alot of the work in those pics were done after I had left fantasy customs.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2010, 04:58 PM~16873554
> *I bet he will look swole LOL. naw Wally got them Crip moves :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2010, 09:11 AM~16879463
> *THANK YOU!
> *


 let me tell you sumthang poop butt....a bitch is one who comes around grown men talking.. and calls them bitch's..a bigger bitch is one that co-signs that mess...i wonder about your G'ism :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 15 2010, 01:15 PM~16895987
> *let me tell you sumthang poop butt....a bitch is one who comes around grown men talking.. and calls them bitch's..a bigger bitch is one that co-signs that mess...i wonder about your G'ism :uh:
> *


OLD ***** I'M 110% UNCUTT GEE FOO'.. WHY YOU THINK THEY CALL ME 187PURE :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 15 2010, 01:15 PM~16895987
> *let me tell you sumthang poop butt....a bitch is one who comes around grown men talking.. and calls them bitch's..a bigger bitch is one that co-signs that mess...i wonder about your G'ism :uh:
> *


OH YEAH.. I DID'NT KNOW 64's WAS EQUIPED WIT ROCKING CHAIRS :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 15 2010, 01:03 PM~16896841
> *OLD ***** I'M 110% UNCUTT GEE FOO'.. WHY YOU THINK THEY CALL ME 187PURE :cheesy:
> *


.......uncut G's ... :wow: ...i have no clue why they call you 187 pure..if it was me i'd call you..."one down two to get threw" :cheesy:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 15 2010, 01:04 PM~16896857
> *OH YEAH.. I DID'NT KNOW 64's WAS EQUIPED WIT ROCKING CHAIRS :biggrin:
> *


 i just need you for three three min. rounds and you would never step into a ring wit me again....cause you would get woop up on.....oh funny azz *****


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 03:44 PM~16871325
> *ok, this a quick one..so i tell the homie at the shop "tack weld my axle" cause they break on thee's 64's i come back pick up the car  breack off the cheezz's ..a few month's later my axle breaks when i took it off it was'nt  tack weld nowhere...to this day i try and do everything myself if you can.... thee shop's can work a foo if he not knowing :biggrin:
> *


so true!i had my 65 in two body shops!n i got ripped off for about 7 stacks between the two and the car waz never finished!so i bought some paint guns n started spraying myself!i rather spend the money on buying the right tools and learning how to do the work myself then to let these shops rip me off again! :rant:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 15 2010, 11:15 AM~16895987
> *let me tell you sumthang poop butt....a bitch is one who comes around grown men talking.. and calls them bitch's..a bigger bitch is one that co-signs that mess...i wonder about your G'ism :uh:
> *


Lol


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 15 2010, 01:43 PM~16897164
> *so true!i had my 65 in two body shops!n i got ripped off for about 7 stacks between the two and the car waz never finished!so i bought some paint guns n started spraying myself!i rather spend the money on buying the right tools and learning how to do the work myself then to let these shops rip me off again! :rant:
> *


you'll save so much money if you TRY and do it yourself...the one thing you need which i had a lot of in the past but not now is TIME :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 15 2010, 03:23 PM~16897017
> *.......uncut G's ... :wow: ...i have no clue why they call you 187 pure..if it was me i'd call you..."one down two to get threw" :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paddy_Wagon_@Mar 8 2010, 07:11 PM~16831903
> *This is my story...My name is Ray and back at the end of 2007, I decided to fix up my 64 Impala SS.  I had spent a year working overseas and saved my money in order to do that.  In January of 2008, I decided to take my car to Luis at LM Customs to get it worked on. We talked and the agreement was that he would do what I wanted for $25,000.  He said he would do the following work for me: Wrapped Frame, Chrome Undercarriage, Chrome Engine Compartment, 3 Pump setup, and would paint it and do the interior, so I agreed.  He told me that my car would be done within 6-9 Months but I told him I wanted him to take his time on it so I'd give him one year.  When I dropped the car off, along with it I gave Luis $10,000 cash and a few months later I returned with another $5,000 cash.  In all, I gave him $15,000 up front to try to prove to him that I was serious about getting my car done.  I checked with him a few months after I dropped it off and not much had been done to it. When I found out that he had gotten sick in April of 2009, I decided to go see what had been done to my car.  I was not very happy about what I saw, so I went back in September of 2009 and picked my car up. I'm sorry that he got sick and everything, but I feel that I got SCREWED.  Not only did I lose $15,000, but my car was left in worse condition than it was when I took it over there. I'm gonna share a few pics of what my car looked like before, and then what it looked like after $15,000 and 1 year and 9 months Later....
> 
> Let me know what your thoughts are on my story.....
> ...



so what are you going to do....take legal actions is my thought...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2010, 03:42 PM~16908752
> *so  what are  you  going  to  do....take  legal  actions is  my  thought...
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 16 2010, 04:12 PM~16909041
> *:0
> *


thats alot of feria... where is it then...supposed to be a reputable guy in the dallas/f.w area....time for judge judy......


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2010, 11:11 PM~16912513
> *thats alot  of  feria...  where  is  it  then...supposed  to  be  a  reputable guy  in  the  dallas/f.w  area....time  for  judge  judy......
> *


SHIT, JUDGE JUDY CAN ONLY GET YOU BACK 5 STACKS!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 14 2010, 02:23 PM~16887864
> *money in time can and will b replaced, you cant replace jail time.
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS TOPIC IS GETTIN GOOD!!!!! :drama:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 08:17 PM~16871086
> *I don't put total blame on Luis but.., back in 1995, I saw an ad in AutoTrader for a '62 SS, he was selling. I drove 2 1/2 hours to LM Customs & bought it! I didn't bring a trailer so Luis wrote me a receipt that said "must be picked up within 30 days"! Long story longer, a week or so later, my girl, 4 months pregnant w/ what would have been our 2nd child, passed away & I was a little distracted to say the least! Well.., the 30 days was about to be up on a wednesday so, I called Luis & told him I would be working all week & asked if it would be ok to pick it up that w/e. He said that wouldn't be a problem! When I walked in & asked for him, the whole shop came up front! I knew something was up! He told me the 30 days had just passed & I said, I called & you said it would be ok to get it this w/e! His response.., "You must have talked to the other Luis!"  :burn:
> 
> I just walked out & sat in my truck, contemplating my next step while observing the construction materials of his building! I felt like he knew he had done me wrong but I was partially to blame too so..., I let it go! Lesson learned!  :dunno:
> *



split personality :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 12 2010, 08:42 PM~16871310
> *About 3 years ago, a  "friend" of mine was trying to branch out on his own painting cars so I told him I would help him out! I gave him $6000 up front to do up a '64! He said it would take him 3 months! About a month into it, after tearing my car down, he started coming @ me every few days asking for more money to "build a rotissery", "put an exhaust fan in the booth", etc! I finally had to tell him enough with that shit so then he starts borrowing my tools.., sand blaster, engine hoist, floor jacks, etc! About 2 or 3 months into it, i go by & my car is under a tarp, in bare metal, on the side of the building & he's using my material to paint a truck!!! Then, he moved shops a couple times! I went by several times over the next 2 years or so & he still hadn't touched my ride! All the while, he's coming by, hangin out like it's no big deal! He even had the nerve to ask for another one of my cars to paint!  One day, he sends me a picture of himself posing next to a truck he had painted so I sent him back a message saying, "I'm not impressed! I'll be impressed when you send me a picture of you working on the car I paid you for 2 years ago!!!" He responded with, "Damn, you don't have to be mean about it!" That was about a year ago & I haven't seen or heard from him since! A mutual friend told me he has started working on it again so.., the ending to this nightmare is yet to be seen!!!
> *




damn that's cold
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

don't tell me i'm the only with story.....come on, bust some out ,i'm saving my best one for last...here's a quick one ..so guy comes to the meeting to join the club and get the biz for his new auto body and paint shop...well while he was on probation and befor he got a placca... we brought him the cars ..next thing he's gone back up north with all the car parts and hydro's...nobody herad or seen him again.. :uh: .


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 17 2010, 02:12 PM~16917363
> *split personality :dunno:
> *



I dont want tobe lie-ing or anything , But I think there was another vato named Luis that worked there for good while.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I got burned by a big name builder in Dallas myself, so it's not an isolated case...
Don't know all the details here except to say Louie was and is still very ill..
Which was not the case with the builder I worked with..


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

take them to judge judy


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dragonlady_278_@Mar 17 2010, 08:03 PM~16921781
> *take them to judge judy
> *


uh.....not my first chois


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2010, 10:11 PM~16912513
> *thats alot  of  feria...  where  is  it  then...supposed  to  be  a  reputable guy  in  the  dallas/f.w  area....time  for  judge  judy......
> *



You should see the car, man it looks tore up...looks like when they first started working on it, before he brought it out the first time.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 17 2010, 05:12 PM~16919464
> *I got burned by a big name builder in Dallas myself, so it's not an isolated case...
> Don't know all the details here except to say Louie was and is still very ill..
> Which was not the case with the builder I worked with..
> *


Car was suppose to have been finished way before Luis got sick.... When he first decided to invest his money he was tryin to decide to take it to Luis, Shorty, or Gilbert, and he decided on Luis cause of his work he had done on previous cars, and the name he had here in Texas....But ended up in a messed up situation.. And also, they told him they are shutting shop down, which it seems they are still open...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2010, 11:42 AM~16927624
> *Car was suppose to have been finished way before Luis got sick.... When he first decided to invest his money he was tryin to decide to take it to Luis, Shorty, or Gilbert, and he decided on Luis cause of his work he had done on previous cars, and the name he had here in Texas....But ended up in a messed up situation..  And also, they told him they are shutting shop down, which it seems they are still open...
> *


uh oh{3}...... :wow:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2010, 07:42 PM~16927624
> *Car was suppose to have been finished way before Luis got sick.... When he first decided to invest his money he was tryin to decide to take it to Luis, Shorty, or Gilbert, and he decided on Luis cause of his work he had done on previous cars, and the name he had here in Texas....But ended up in a messed up situation..  And also, they told him they are shutting shop down, which it seems they are still open...
> *




wow


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 18 2010, 04:37 PM~16928948
> *wow
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

send tha lawyer letter already...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

before they shut down ....if they still open then they still making money or could potentially scam someone else.. just looking out..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 17 2010, 04:12 PM~16919464
> *I got burned by a big name builder in Dallas myself, so it's not an isolated case...
> Don't know all the details here except to say Louie was and is still very ill..
> Which was not the case with the builder I worked with..
> *




HEEEYYYYY I KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2010, 09:26 PM~16941679
> *HEEEYYYYY I KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2010, 09:26 PM~16941679
> *HEEEYYYYY I KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats some messed up shit. I know people that have rides at L&m and they are still sitting there with very little done and a long time there. Note to self.....ill never take anything there. I do wish him good health tho.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

YOU KNOW WHAT? FUCK LUIS MORALES!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2010, 10:26 PM~16941679
> *HEEEYYYYY I KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 21 2010, 05:40 PM~16954856
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Any pics of shop with cars still being worked on??


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:angry: U SHOULD ONLY PUT DOWN A SMALL PAYMENT AND MONTHLY PAYMENT
WORK IS BEING OR NEEDED, GET YOUR MONEY BACC


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

man dont know how peeps do that shit :twak: good luck wit it all


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2010, 10:26 PM~16941679
> *HEEEYYYYY I KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2010, 07:53 PM~17050243
> *      :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


U KNOW


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 30 2010, 11:24 PM~17050636
> *U KNOW
> *


NA I DONT... WHO WEY???


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2010, 09:26 PM~17050663
> *NA I DONT... WHO WEY???
> *


I KNOW....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 30 2010, 11:38 PM~17050843
> *I KNOW....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: WHO????


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2010, 09:39 PM~17050853
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: WHO????
> *


 :nono: :nono: :x:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 30 2010, 11:40 PM~17050864
> *:nono:  :nono:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :boink:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2010, 09:41 PM~17050871
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :boink:
> *




TA GUENO


:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 30 2010, 11:42 PM~17050882
> *TA GUENO
> :biggrin:
> *


 :run:   :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

SOMEONE NEEDS TO POST SOME PICS OF SCOTTS 65 RIVIERA LUIS DID


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ANY UPDATES


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Apr 2 2010, 05:24 PM~17078585
> *SOMEONE NEEDS TO POST SOME PICS OF SCOTTS 65 RIVIERA LUIS DID
> *


Was it a good example or bad example?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 11 2010, 03:29 PM~17160972
> *Was it a good example or bad example?
> *



good example, but doesnt make up for the 64 in this topic. in my opinion


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 11 2010, 06:56 PM~17161540
> *good example, but doesnt make up for the 64 in this topic. in my opinion
> *


X2 , I still say homeboy should call Luis and see how he can be made right. I know Luis to be a Good Guy and Im sure he is willing to do something. 


other LM cars luis has done.




















































LM BUILT (SECRET GARDEN)


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 11 2010, 06:37 PM~17161871
> *
> LM BUILT (SECRET GARDEN)
> 
> ...


this car had to be redone


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 12 2010, 07:32 AM~17166588
> *this car had to be redone
> *


After that louis guy worked on it?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Apr 12 2010, 08:00 AM~17166712
> *After that louis guy worked on it?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 12 2010, 08:20 AM~17166808
> *:yes:
> *


From the stories all, it sounds like dude is a jive motherfucker. The story about him not holding that 62 Impala for the guy after he had a death in the family was cold blooded.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 12 2010, 09:20 AM~17166808
> *:yes:
> *



ex-plain...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 12 2010, 10:25 AM~17167707
> *ex-plain...
> *


pretty much everything but paint redone at street toyz in MS


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

man this sucks ,ive known luis for about 15 yrs hes good guy but the biggest mistake u can make is to pay for a job up front :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 12 2010, 10:11 AM~17168120
> *man this sucks ,ive known luis for about 15 yrs hes good guy but the biggest mistake u can make is to pay for a job up front i just went to the same shit with a painter we all know in dallas,payd him up front to paint my bike 1 1/2 yrs later i still dont have all my shit back :angry:
> *




1 1/2 years to paint a bike. DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 12 2010, 11:11 AM~17168120
> *man this sucks ,ive known luis for about 15 yrs hes good guy but the biggest mistake u can make is to pay for a job up front i just went to the same shit with a painter we all know in dallas,payd him up front to paint my chopper 1 1/2 yrs later i still dont have all my shit back :angry:
> *


u have a pm


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:|


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 12 2010, 12:40 PM~17168427
> *1 1/2 years to paint a bike. DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN
> *



it was allready tore down too.......


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ALL THESE PAINTERS EVERYONE TALKIN BOUT JACKIN PEOPLE OR FUKKIN UP THEIR RIDES.... I WISH SOMEONE WOULD PUT THEM ON BLAST SO NO ONE ELSE GETS FUKKED AROUND... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

BEST BELEIVE IF SOMEONE FUKKED ME OVER I WOULD PUT EM OUT THERE...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 12 2010, 02:48 PM~17169583
> *ALL THESE PAINTERS EVERYONE TALKIN BOUT JACKIN PEOPLE OR FUKKIN UP THEIR RIDES.... I WISH SOMEONE WOULD PUT THEM ON BLAST SO NO ONE ELSE GETS FUKKED AROUND... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> BEST BELEIVE IF SOMEONE FUKKED ME OVER I WOULD PUT EM OUT THERE...
> *


REAL TALK!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 12 2010, 02:48 PM~17169583
> *ALL THESE PAINTERS EVERYONE TALKIN BOUT JACKIN PEOPLE OR FUKKIN UP THEIR RIDES.... I WISH SOMEONE WOULD PUT THEM ON BLAST SO NO ONE ELSE GETS FUKKED AROUND... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> BEST BELEIVE IF SOMEONE FUKKED ME OVER I WOULD PUT EM OUT THERE...
> *



I Lost a Monte Carlo LS 7 years ago at Desireable Image.. by Lost I mean, ot took 2 years to paint the car and then it was stolen... funny only my car was stolen. :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 12 2010, 02:56 PM~17169641
> *I Lost a Monte Carlo LS 7 years ago at Desireable Image.. by Lost I mean, ot took  2 years to paint the car and then it was stolen... funny only my car was stolen. :angry:
> *



P.S. I paid half up front too....... it was ruby red with shaved doors and center gold 13's.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

15K :wow: you were better off buying a build impala  

to save you a lil bit of money and probably the troubles


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 12 2010, 01:48 PM~17169583
> *ALL THESE PAINTERS EVERYONE TALKIN BOUT JACKIN PEOPLE OR FUKKIN UP THEIR RIDES.... I WISH SOMEONE WOULD PUT THEM ON BLAST SO NO ONE ELSE GETS FUKKED AROUND... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> BEST BELEIVE IF SOMEONE FUKKED ME OVER I WOULD PUT EM OUT THERE...
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 12 2010, 12:59 PM~17169664
> *P.S.  I paid half up front too.......  it was ruby red with shaved doors and center gold 13's.
> *



where was this desirable image shop located at


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 12 2010, 06:23 PM~17171408
> *let me get my shit back and then ill talk about how things went down it wont be smart to do that right now,but we all who he is :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


ha yea you right... How you been homie??


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

must be some shady peeps in dallas i have been gettin the run around from an engraver outhere for a while myself


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2010, 07:57 PM~17172294
> *must be some shady peeps in dallas i have been gettin the run around from an engraver outhere for a while myself
> *


PUT THEM ON BLAST TOO!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 12 2010, 08:21 PM~17173347
> *PUT THEM ON BLAST TOO!!!!
> *


gilbert cortez!!!! fool has been paid n still havnt received my shit..man doesnt even respond or return phone calls and i hear i'm not the only one...going to take a trip to his house soon though :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2010, 10:09 PM~17173907
> *gilbert cortez!!!!  fool has been paid n still havnt received my shit..man doesnt even respond or return phone calls  and i hear i'm not the only one...going to take a trip to his house soon though :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2010, 08:09 PM~17173907
> *gilbert cortez!!!!  fool has been paid n still havnt received my shit..man doesnt even respond or return phone calls  and i hear i'm not the only one...going to take a trip to his house soon though :biggrin:
> *



the engraver gilbert cortez. damnnnnn one of my homies has some stuff there now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

damn bro, that sux


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 13 2010, 04:55 PM~17181660
> *the engraver gilbert cortez. damnnnnn one of my homies has some stuff there now.
> *


goood luck :angry:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 12 2010, 07:10 PM~17171816
> *where was this desirable image shop located at
> *


4526 Lawnview Ave. , Up the street from Samuell Park in East Dallas .... 
Shop has been gone for a few years, I think raza is doing tune ups out of there now.

Dude was in some club High Rollerz, I never seen them around.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 14 2010, 06:32 AM~17188115
> *4526 Lawnview Ave. , Up the street from Samuell Park in East Dallas  ....
> Shop has been gone for a few years, I think raza is doing tune ups out of there now.
> 
> ...



orale becuz one of my mmebers james had a shop also called that. but he was in cedar hill, then again maybe it was called desired image. oh well nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 14 2010, 06:32 AM~17188115
> *4526 Lawnview Ave. , Up the street from Samuell Park in East Dallas  ....
> Shop has been gone for a few years, I think raza is doing tune ups out of there now.
> 
> ...



i remember high rollerz


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ricardo the engraver in Dallas.. Does good work, good turn around time and he's honest. He did all my engraving.. 
I had Gilbert do some engraving, he's good as well but he was taking to long.. Last time I went to use him he told me 3-4 month turn around time :uh: ... 

Ricardo - 214-478-0632

Here's some of his work..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 14 2010, 11:34 AM~17190111
> *Ricardo the engraver in Dallas.. Does good work, good turn around time and he's honest. He did all my engraving..
> I had Gilbert do some engraving, he's good as well but he was taking to long.. Last time I went to use him he told me 3-4 month turn around time  :uh: ...
> 
> ...


might use him as soon as gilbert returns my stuff


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 14 2010, 11:50 AM~17189674
> *orale becuz one of my mmebers james had a shop also called that. but he was in cedar hill, then again maybe it was called desired image. oh well nevermind  :biggrin:
> *


naw dudes name started with a R mabe it was Raul... ? ? ? who knows...
he was from the Varrio ..... or said to be.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad to know im not the only one going throu this. I took my truck to a shop bout 3 years ago to get sum work done. In that time they have moved 3 times with out letting me know were. Then last time they moved was supposedly cus the landlord gave them 24 hour notice to leave because they had gotten him arrested. I found the new place with the help of another shop, but my truck aint there. they said it was in storege becuse they didnt have space there. Then i guess they closed the shop because i could never find no1 there and they would never return my calls. The good thing was that his wife had given me her cell number last time in case i couldnt get ahold of them. But by that time i had lost her number, so i remember i had called her before so i went throu my call history untill i found the number. I called her and she tells me whats been goin on and that my truck is at her parents house were he is going to finish it because they closed the shop. I go to check my truck and found out that my other parts aint there. My new rims, the bed, rear end, and some other things. He keeps telln me there at sumeones house in a storege and he cant get them because the guy is out of town. I want to just cut my loses and forget bout the money i payed him as long as get the truck back. He keeps sayn he is going to fished the job, but i think he is just stalling because he dont got the rest of my parts. As a mather of fact i had just called him before i saw this topic and no answer


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Apr 14 2010, 02:08 PM~17190935
> *Glad to know im not the only one going throu this. I took my truck to a shop bout 3 years ago to get sum work done. In that time they have moved 3 times with out letting me know were. Then last time they moved was supposedly cus the landlord gave them 24 hour notice to leave because they had gotten him arrested. I found the new place with the help of another shop, but my truck aint there. they said it was in storege becuse they didnt have space there. Then i guess they closed the shop because i could never find no1 there and they would never return my calls. The good thing was that his wife had given me her cell number "bootycall"  last time in case i couldnt get ahold of them. But by that time i had lost her number, so i remember i had called her before so i went throu my call history untill i found the number. I called her and she tells me whats been goin on and that my truck is at her parents house were he is going to finish it because they closed the shop. I go to check my truck and found out that my other parts aint there. My new rims, the bed, rear end, and some other things. He keeps telln me there at sumeones house in a storege and he cant get them because the guy is out of town. I want to just cut my loses and forget bout the money i payed him as long as get the truck back. He keeps sayn he is going to fished the job, but i think he is just stalling because he dont got the rest of my parts. As a mather of fact i had just called him before i saw this topic and no answer
> *



:wow:


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

damn, all these stories make me wanna paint my ride in the back yard!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE GAVE ME SHIT WHEN I LET A SHOP IN KANSAS CITY MO. CUT MY GLASSHOUSE. MY REASONING BEHIND IT WAS THAT I WANTED A MAJESTICS MEMBER DOING MY CAR. ALSO IT WAS BECAUSE THERE IS SHADY SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE. IF YOU AIN'T IN THE INNER CIRCLE YOU ARE EITHER GONNA PAY OUT THE ASS OR YOU WILL GET SUBPAR QUALITY IN THE CRAFTSMENSHIP......IT CAN'T BE DENIED. 

I AM A TOTALLY SATISFIED CUSTOMER FROM *STREET RIDERS* KANSAS CITY. FOR THE RECORD EVERYONE KNOWS WE TIGHT WITH THE K.C. CHAPTER AND THAT IS MOSTLY BECAUSE I WAS A HAPPY CUSTOMER AND THE BOND GREW FROM THERE.

THREE OUT OF FOUR OF OUR CHAPTERS CARS HAS STREET RIDERS IN THE TRUNK.....SOON TO BE SIX OUTTA SIX.



*THERE ARE SOME SHOPS AND PEOPLE OUT HERE THAT DO GOOD WORK AND CARE ABOUT THE CUSTOMER AND THAT IS A GOOD THING....

A&M AND I.C. HAVE MY RESPECT!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 14 2010, 03:56 PM~17191980
> *A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE GAVE ME SHIT WHEN I LET A SHOP IN KANSAS CITY MO. CUT MY GLASSHOUSE. MY REASONING BEHIND IT WAS THAT I WANTED A MAJESTICS MEMBER DOING MY CAR. ALSO IT WAS BECAUSE THERE IS SHADY SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE. IF YOU AIN'T IN THE INNER CIRCLE YOU ARE EITHER GONNA PAY OUT THE ASS OR YOU WILL GET SUBPAR QUALITY IN THE CRAFTSMENSHIP......IT CAN'T BE DENIED.
> 
> I AM A TOTALLY SATISFIED CUSTOMER FROM STREET RIDERS KANSAS CITY. FOR THE RECORD EVERYONE KNOWS WE TIGHT WITH THE K.C. CHAPTER AND THAT IS MOSTLY BECAUSE I WAS A HAPPY CUSTOMER AND THE BOND GREW FROM THERE.
> ...



:happysad: :yessad:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 14 2010, 02:56 PM~17191980
> *A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE GAVE ME SHIT WHEN I LET A SHOP IN KANSAS CITY MO. CUT MY GLASSHOUSE. MY REASONING BEHIND IT WAS THAT I WANTED A MAJESTICS MEMBER DOING MY CAR. ALSO IT WAS BECAUSE THERE IS SHADY SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE. IF YOU AIN'T IN THE INNER CIRCLE YOU ARE EITHER GONNA PAY OUT THE ASS OR YOU WILL GET SUBPAR QUALITY IN THE CRAFTSMENSHIP......IT CAN'T BE DENIED.
> 
> I AM A TOTALLY SATISFIED CUSTOMER FROM STREET RIDERS KANSAS CITY. FOR THE RECORD EVERYONE KNOWS WE TIGHT WITH THE K.C. CHAPTER AND THAT IS MOSTLY BECAUSE I WAS A HAPPY CUSTOMER AND THE BOND GREW FROM THERE.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My homie is stuck almost like this with his convertible 58... his car has been at this shop for over 2 fucking years and the most that I know that has been done is the front clip was taken off and they took the paint off the driver side door :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

here is my story, i let a local guy a one man shop restore my 64 body and paint it after hearing good things from him and seeing some of his work, he also was doing my homies cutty at the time. we agreed on a price and went from their, i never gave him a dime. he kept promising me if i went and helped worked on my homies cutty and helped git it knocked out he'd start on my car next and git things moving. well i went over to his place for a week stright almost two and helped out, and nothing?? i gave him a little lead way because he was a one man shop and working on a few cars at once. but after him telling me he needed money because he was broke(sob story i guess) and i was sitting their with money letting him know waiting on him??WTF?? well after my car sat at his shop for 6+ months, me and my homies decided he probely wasent gonna touch it anytime soon because he was putting other people before me cutting in line(friends and such)??WTF?? so me and my homies talked and decided to go git it because he was probely not gonna work on it any time soon, and it would probely sit their forever so we went to his shop in the dark and pouring rain one night and decided to picked it up. now its in good hands and finally gitting done


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 14 2010, 10:34 AM~17190111
> *Ricardo the engraver in Dallas.. Does good work, good turn around time and he's honest. He did all my engraving..
> I had Gilbert do some engraving, he's good as well but he was taking to long.. Last time I went to use him he told me 3-4 month turn around time  :uh: ...
> 
> ...


X2 GOOD WORK HE HOOKED ME UP GOT MY SHIT ON FRIDAY AND SENT PICS ENGRAVED AND CHROMED THE NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 14 2010, 08:02 PM~17195088
> *here is my story, i let a local guy a one man shop restore my 64 body and paint it after hearing good things from him and seeing some of his work, he also was doing my homies cutty at the time. we agreed on a price and went from their, i never gave him a dime. he kept promising me if i went and helped worked on my homies cutty and helped git it knocked out he'd start on my car next and git things moving. well i went over to his place for a week stright almost two and helped out, and nothing?? i gave him a little lead way because he was a one man shop and working on a few cars at once. but after him telling me he needed money because he was broke(sob story i guess) and i was sitting their with money letting him know waiting on him??WTF?? well after my car sat at his shop for 6+ months, me and my homies decided he probely wasent gonna touch it anytime soon because he was putting other people before me cutting in line(friends and such)??WTF?? so me and my homies talked and decided to go git it because he was probely not gonna work on it any time soon, and it would probely sit their forever so we went to his shop in the dark and pouring rain one night and decided to picked it up. now its in good hands and finally gitting done
> *


so where is the part where you get fucked?


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 14 2010, 06:51 PM~17194370
> *My homie is stuck almost like this with his convertible 58... his car has been at this shop for over 2 fucking years and the most that I know that has been done is the front clip was taken off and they took the paint off the driver side door  :uh:
> *


put them on blast


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 14 2010, 11:34 AM~17190111
> *Ricardo the engraver in Dallas.. Does good work, good turn around time and he's honest. He did all my engraving..
> I had Gilbert do some engraving, he's good as well but he was taking to long.. Last time I went to use him he told me 3-4 month turn around time  :uh: ...
> 
> ...


nice work!


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 14 2010, 07:02 PM~17195088
> *here is my story, i let a local guy a one man shop restore my 64 body and paint it after hearing good things from him and seeing some of his work, he also was doing my homies cutty at the time. we agreed on a price and went from their, i never gave him a dime. he kept promising me if i went and helped worked on my homies cutty and helped git it knocked out he'd start on my car next and git things moving. well i went over to his place for a week stright almost two and helped out, and nothing?? i gave him a little lead way because he was a one man shop and working on a few cars at once. but after him telling me he needed money because he was broke(sob story i guess) and i was sitting their with money letting him know waiting on him??WTF?? well after my car sat at his shop for 6+ months, me and my homies decided he probely wasent gonna touch it anytime soon because he was putting other people before me cutting in line(friends and such)??WTF?? so me and my homies talked and decided to go git it because he was probely not gonna work on it any time soon, and it would probely sit their forever so we went to his shop in the dark and pouring rain one night and decided to picked it up. now its in good hands and finally gitting done
> *


i know that story :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 14 2010, 08:43 PM~17196731
> *so where is the part where you get fucked?
> *


he didnt but the one with the cutty did maybe he will come back to tell it


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 12 2010, 05:23 PM~17171408
> *let me get my shit back and then ill talk about how things went down it wont be smart to do that right now,but we all who he is :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2010, 09:26 PM~16941679
> *HEEEYYYYY I KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ted Morales? Or Luis Wells? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Apr 19 2010, 11:04 AM~17235978
> *Ted Morales? Or Luis Wells? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 18 2010, 11:58 PM~17233224
> *he didnt but the one with the cutty did maybe he will come back to tell it
> *


Yeah, thats not a good story, but at least it has a somewhat happy ending! The same guy had my 86 Cutty to paint. I paid the deposit up front to get started. That deposit went to about some sanding work and of course thats when the nightmare starts. He sands my car and leaves it outside, rains, has to re sand, rains, re sand, well you get the point. By this time ive paid the WHOLE price of what he was charging me. Eventually he paints my car, not the design requested, but then leaves the freshly painted car out side for 6 months WITH NO WINDOWS. Uses my paint and paints someone elses car THE EXACT SAME COLOR AND DESIGN. Never finishes buffing, wet sanding etc. Oh, the hood, trunk, and back bumper never got painted either but my paint is on someone elses car. So I charge it all to the game, go pick it up, take it my club members shop HYDRO CITY CUSTOMS and repay for all that work over again. Now you wil have "LeZZoN LeRNed" 86 Cutty coming real soon to a show near you. Oh, Humberto and David at Hydro City hooked the hydro setup and paint job up. Im extremely pleased. But that lesson cost my pockets. Check out the build up thread coming this week in Post Your Rides.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 02:43 AM~16867622
> *ok, about 10 years ago, I was having a new cd player put in my truck at this local stereo shop. After I picked up my shit, I noticed my gym bag with my clothes was missing and it had all my regular clothes in it ( i was wearing some sweat pants and had just left the gym)
> long story short, the next day I went back to ask the owner if he had seen my duffel bag, maybe they took it out and forgot to put it back in the truck. The owner and me walked in the back to ask if they had seen it and the installer was wearing my shit. :uh:
> *


what would be even more fucked up is if he was wearing your chonies too LOL


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 14 2010, 08:43 PM~17196731
> *so where is the part where you get fucked?
> *


he got me on time and helping sand and work my homeboys cutty for nothing, all that time it sat at his shop and he fed me all these promises, and i help do his job he got paid for to do. when i could of took it somewhere ealse and it been done already


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 14 2010, 01:56 PM~17191980
> *A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE GAVE ME SHIT WHEN I LET A SHOP IN KANSAS CITY MO. CUT MY GLASSHOUSE. MY REASONING BEHIND IT WAS THAT I WANTED A MAJESTICS MEMBER DOING MY CAR. ALSO IT WAS BECAUSE THERE IS SHADY SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE. IF YOU AIN'T IN THE INNER CIRCLE YOU ARE EITHER GONNA PAY OUT THE ASS OR YOU WILL GET SUBPAR QUALITY IN THE CRAFTSMENSHIP......IT CAN'T BE DENIED.
> 
> I AM A TOTALLY SATISFIED CUSTOMER FROM STREET RIDERS KANSAS CITY. FOR THE RECORD EVERYONE KNOWS WE TIGHT WITH THE K.C. CHAPTER AND THAT IS MOSTLY BECAUSE I WAS A HAPPY CUSTOMER AND THE BOND GREW FROM THERE.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 22 2010, 02:50 PM~17272276
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT'S GOOD!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 14 2010, 03:56 PM~17191980
> *A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE GAVE ME SHIT WHEN I LET A SHOP IN KANSAS CITY MO. CUT MY GLASSHOUSE. MY REASONING BEHIND IT WAS THAT I WANTED A MAJESTICS MEMBER DOING MY CAR. ALSO IT WAS BECAUSE THERE IS SHADY SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE. IF YOU AIN'T IN THE INNER CIRCLE YOU ARE EITHER GONNA PAY OUT THE ASS OR YOU WILL GET SUBPAR QUALITY IN THE CRAFTSMENSHIP......IT CAN'T BE DENIED.
> 
> I AM A TOTALLY SATISFIED CUSTOMER FROM STREET RIDERS KANSAS CITY. FOR THE RECORD EVERYONE KNOWS WE TIGHT WITH THE K.C. CHAPTER AND THAT IS MOSTLY BECAUSE I WAS A HAPPY CUSTOMER AND THE BOND GREW FROM THERE.
> ...


Man, this is all straight talk!  My club tries to do as much "in-house" as we can.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

[


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

stay tune im comming wit one of my best stories... :biggrin: you not gonna be-leave this one ...funny as hell tho


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Apr 19 2010, 09:04 AM~17235978
> *Ted Morales? Or Luis Wells? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17306347
> *hey, i remember that... rolling in the rain.. in texas!....uh..that was on the way to the spot where i ate al-lee-gater for the first time :biggrin:
> *


RIDIN FOR REAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 26 2010, 01:57 PM~17306387
> *stay tune im comming wit one of my best stories... :biggrin:  you not gonna be-leave this one ...funny as hell tho
> *



*LETS HEAR IT !*


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 27 2010, 01:26 PM~17319537
> *LETS HEAR IT !
> *


ok..i dont know what the moral of the story will be ....but i just have some bad luck some[most] of the time........ok it's a month or so from the super show in vegas and i want to do some touch up on the foe ...so this homie {THE PAINTER] says "hey" i'm leaking but i can paint so let me do some of your cars im real cheap....[should have ran right then].. so he's up north we pay for his bus ride down hook him up with a spot to stay and fed this foo tripple layer burgers and the large fries and soda every day...put some bones in his pocket to send back to his girl for rent,,and made sure he did'nt run out of smokes.......he comes down with no equipment.....so after a few days he runs back to bring the equipment back down here then he gets stuck up there for a few days then comes back....well my paint job was on deck the black was killing um...but i had a chip here and there so im thinking just a spot here and a spot there...he can do the other cars them mine last...[big mistake]...well i leave the car wit him and i come back like an hr later and this foo went around the car and did about nine or ten spots with the sand paper....PAINT JOB GONE.  ..im like what the fuc..he says "dont trip" im gonna knock your car out.......now the show is three weeks away...............so stay tune the good parts comes in part two :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Apr 27 2010, 04:04 PM~17319949
> *ok..i dont know what the moral of the story will be ....but i just have some bad luck some[most] of the time........ok it's a month or so from the super show in vegas and i want to do some touch up on the foe ...so this homie {THE PAINTER] says "hey" i'm leaking but i can paint so let me do some of your cars im real cheap....[should have ran right then].. so he's up north we  pay for his bus ride down hook him up with a spot to stay and fed this foo tripple layer burgers and the large fries and soda every day...put some bones in his pocket to send back to his girl for rent,,and made sure he did'nt run out of smokes.......he comes down with no equipment.....so after a few days he runs back to bring the equipment back down  here then he gets stuck up there for a few days then comes back....well my paint job was on deck the black was killing um...but i had a chip here and there so im thinking just a spot here and a spot there...he can do the other cars them mine last...[big mistake]...well i leave the car wit him and i come back like an hr later and  this foo went around the car and  did about nine or ten spots with the sand paper....PAINT JOB GONE.  ..im like what the fuc..he says "dont trip" im gonna knock your car out.......now the show is three weeks away...............so stay tune the good parts comes in  part two :biggrin:
> *



:drama: come with it....... let me guess he hasnt ever painted a car !


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 27 2010, 08:41 PM~17324634
> *:drama:  come with it.......  let me guess he hasnt ever painted a car !
> *


hell, if that was the case this would be a good story ..the point is i told him to do a nick and a little 25cent bump on the lower driver door but he wants to make a name for himself and do the whole car so he smash's a 6k "bentley black" paint job :angry:...oh it gets funny as hell just wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:wow: Alllllllll ................ I cant already feel the hurt ........


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 28 2010, 02:10 PM~17331052
> *:wow:  Alllllllll ................  I cant already feel the hurt ........
> *


LOL x2


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Apr 28 2010, 01:06 PM~17331017
> *hell, if that was the case this would be a good story ..the point is i told him to do a nick and a little 25cent bump on the lower driver door but he wants to make a name for himself and do the whole car so he smash's a 6k "bentley black" paint job :angry:...oh it gets funny as hell just wait! :biggrin:
> *


wtf where u at..................


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 23 2010, 05:12 PM~17283803
> *Man, this is all straight talk!   My club tries to do as much "in-house" as we can.
> *



Mistake number one: (comment) "I'm not in a hurry"

Run when you hear this: Need Down Payment

Run Faster when you hear this: "I Need More Money"


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 28 2010, 05:31 PM~17332997
> *wtf  where u at..................
> *


He likes to keep us waiting to hear more..........

remindes me of a movie I saw ware grandpa spent the weekend with his grandkids, all weekend long they were bored out of there minds and before grandpa went home he said *"next time I'll tell you about the time your dad went to jail with a striper for a week" * 

The Kid's made this face :cheesy: 

and GrandPa went out the door saying: " THATS THE SECRET OF A GOOD STORY TELLER LEAVING THEM WANTING MORE ! "














:angry: make with the stroy POP's ! ! !


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 29 2010, 08:36 AM~17339787
> *He likes to keep us waiting to hear more..........
> 
> remindes me of a movie I saw ware grandpa spent the weekend with his grandkids, all weekend long they were bored out of there minds and before grandpa went home he said "next time I'll tell you about the time your dad went to jail with a striper for a week"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

ok..so im gonna skip some of the little bullshit...so lets get to the paint booth..i line up a booth at my homie's shop cause the homie said he's not gonna need it for a few days......so the homie sprays my car wit black....well here goes for you rookies...DON'T USE PLASTIC TO COVER THE CAR.....so i come to the shop my friend pulls me to the side and says hey a-me-go that painter has no clue what he's doing.......i go into the booth and at first im like wo this black is banging,,,,i go home and the next morn i go back and look at it real close...it has all this specs in it....well what happen is with plastic the paint lands on it and dries BUT DOES'NT STICK WHAT IT DOES IS.. IT FLYS ON THE WET PAINT...so now he does like a rookie he puts another few coats on to cover it........so now with the show around the corner he says ....uh ...i got to paint thee's other cars i'll be back to fix it ...don't trip...... it gets way more funny..stay tune :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Apr 29 2010, 01:41 PM~17341563
> *ok..so im gonna skip some of the little bullshit...so lets get to the paint booth..i line up a booth at my homie's shop cause the homie said he's not gonna need it for a few days......so the homie sprays my car wit black....well here goes for you rookies...DON'T USE PLASTIC TO COVER THE CAR.....so i come to the shop my friend pulls me to the side and says hey a-me-go that painter has no clue what he's doing.......i go into the booth and at first im like wo this black is banging,,,,i go home and  the next morn i go back and look at it real close...it has all this specs in it....well what happen is with plastic the paint lands on it and dries BUT DOES'NT STICK WHAT IT DOES IS.. IT FLYS ON THE WET PAINT...so now  he does like a rookie he puts another few coats on to cover it........so now with the show around the corner he says ....uh ...i got to paint thee's other cars i'll be back to fix it ...don't trip...... </span>  it gets way more funny..stay tune  :biggrin:
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>* " THATS THE SECRET OF A GOOD STORY TELLER LEAVING THEM WANTING MORE ! "*


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 29 2010, 11:47 AM~17341611
> * " THATS THE SECRET OF A GOOD STORY TELLER LEAVING THEM WANTING MORE ! "
> 
> 
> *


well...now thar i remember right ..it was when he did the clear that the spec's of dry black paint flew off the plastic on to the clear ....he said don't trip i'll just sand it down ..long story short ..im in the back yard sanding the car myself trying to make the vegas show......well that's when a famouse photograper from new york comes to take pic's of the car for the SUNDAY DRIVER promo....he says well buddy i'll take the pic's but i'll do it in black and white so no one can tell...thus why my pic was in black and white and the other promo pic's where in color :angry:...stAy tune im getting to the punch line :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Apr 29 2010, 02:20 PM~17341869
> *well...now thar i remember right ..it was when he did the clear that the spec's of dry black paint flew off the plastic on to the clear ....he said don't trip i'll just sand it down ..long story short ..im in the back yard sanding the car myself trying to make the vegas show......well that's when a famouse photograper from new york comes to take pic's of the car for the SUNDAY DRIVER promo....he says well buddy i'll take the pic's but i'll do it in black and white so no one can tell...thus why my pic was in black and white and the other promo pic's where in color :angry:...stAy tune im getting to the punch line  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 



man ..... 


I cants say I never had to do what is in red


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 30 2010, 02:18 AM~17348837
> *Sup homie....Im down!  Best idea I heard yet!  Let me know when and count me in!
> *



:dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT doggstar continue.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 29 2010, 02:01 PM~17342822
> *:wow:
> man .....
> I cants say I never had to do what  is in red
> *


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@May 3 2010, 03:19 PM~17376311
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 3 2010, 03:10 PM~17376192
> *heck, im trying to get the car to vegas and this ......... is working on another car so "A MAN GOTTA DO WHAT A MAN GOTTA DO".....well i get it sanded he come back and he brings the buffer...i had bought two bottles from the paint store ..glaze and rubbing compond?.....so he says let me try and bring this back..uh he puts the rubbing compound on  and then the glaze..uh not good..lets see i think i'll try this pad..uuh..oop's i went threw the paint..so he does this spot and he does this spot and it looks like sh*t....he bones out..im like uh...let me put the car back together and then take it to my painter at the shop {4 days before the show]....so im up till  3am getting it  back together so i pick up the two bottles and the rubbing compound bottle is full...this smoker forgot to to use the rubbing compound first and was using glaze to buff...oh, it get better stay tune :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 3 2010, 05:28 PM~17376443
> *
> *


u like doing that dont you


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

bahahahaha


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 10:29 PM~17382688
> *bahahahaha
> *


kick rocks billy goat....


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 3 2010, 05:36 PM~17377783
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@May 3 2010, 10:05 PM~17382408
> *u like doing that dont you
> *


uh......works for me most of the time


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin: well kiddies,....i skipped over so, so many little things like when he came to work on the car in the morn........he said im hungry go get me some breakfest before i get started.. i almost spit in it first but i backed off....so let me get to the part i think is funny... reminds me of when my female dobbie was in heat i would take my eye off her and she would jump a 6 ft fence and be gone and i did'nt hear a thing.. ...so he drops by and takes a look at the car with trim on it and i turn around.... and he's gone and the equipment he left was gone too...i was feeling pretty low.........next,.. my trip to the paint shop to try and make the show :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 4 2010, 01:50 PM~17388157
> *:biggrin: well kiddies,....i skipped over so, so many little things like when he came to work on the car in the morn........he said im hungry go get me some breakfest before i get started.. i almost spit in it first but i backed off....so let me get to the part i think is funny... reminds me of when my female dobbie was in heat i would take my eye off her and she would jump a 6 ft fence and be gone and i did'nt hear a thing.. ...so he drops by and takes a look at the car with trim on it and i turn around.... and he's gone and the equipment he left was gone too...i was feeling pretty low.........next time on Jerry Springer:,.. my trip to the paint shop to try and make the show :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: J/K holmes


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@May 4 2010, 01:32 PM~17388536
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: J/K holmes
> *


.....yea, that's one part i left out ..so we take him to a strip club and blow a cpl. hundz cause he away from home and his girl.......now, so i take the car to the shop and tell NACHO "fix it"....well after about 30 min. wating for him to stop laughing..he tell's me "you want me to fix that in two days?"..."you tripping give me three days and i will only do the sections that are really bad not the whole car but firsrt go home and take it apart so i can work on it or im gonna charge you up the yen yang....yep, i go home and take it apart...my car is reg. for vegas  i gotta do this :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 4 2010, 02:36 PM~17388013
> *kick rocks billy goat....
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 14 2010, 02:56 PM~17191980
> *A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE GAVE ME SHIT WHEN I LET A SHOP IN KANSAS CITY MO. CUT MY GLASSHOUSE. MY REASONING BEHIND IT WAS THAT I WANTED A MAJESTICS MEMBER DOING MY CAR. ALSO IT WAS BECAUSE THERE IS SHADY SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE. IF YOU AIN'T IN THE INNER CIRCLE YOU ARE EITHER GONNA PAY OUT THE ASS OR YOU WILL GET SUBPAR QUALITY IN THE CRAFTSMENSHIP......IT CAN'T BE DENIED.
> 
> I AM A TOTALLY SATISFIED CUSTOMER FROM STREET RIDERS KANSAS CITY. FOR THE RECORD EVERYONE KNOWS WE TIGHT WITH THE K.C. CHAPTER AND THAT IS MOSTLY BECAUSE I WAS A HAPPY CUSTOMER AND THE BOND GREW FROM THERE.
> ...



Who cares if you get shit for making a decision to not take the chance to get screwed out of your money. There are so many stories like this one that never get shared. The inner circle thing is just part of life in my opinion. I have heard of people jumping clubs because of the inner circle or the skills of the members. Like you said, there are some shops and people that do great work and arent out to screw people over. These bad stories do teach the rest of us all lessons. The should be a area on here that lists all the shops and give feedback. I know we do it for sellers and buyers.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@May 9 2010, 10:47 AM~17434043
> *Who cares if you get shit for making a decision to not take the chance to get screwed out of your money.  There are so many stories like this one that never get shared.  The inner circle thing is just part of life in my opinion.  I have heard of people jumping clubs because of the inner circle or the skills of the members.  Like you said, there are some shops and people that do great work and arent out to screw people over.  These bad stories do teach the rest of us all lessons.  The should be a area on here that lists all the shops and give feedback.  I know we do it for sellers and buyers.
> *


STREET RIDERS K.C. M.O. GREAT SHOP! :biggrin: 

AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE FROM MAJESTICS TO GET QUAILITY WORK...I WILL HAVE FABIAN POST SOME OF THEIR LATEST PROJECTS COMING OUT OF THEIR SHOP.


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 9 2010, 10:58 AM~17434105
> *STREET RIDERS K.C. M.O. GREAT SHOP! :biggrin:
> 
> AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE FROM MAJESTICS TO GET QUAILITY WORK...I WILL HAVE FABIAN POST SOME OF THEIR LATEST PROJECTS COMING OUT OF THEIR SHOP.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 14 2010, 08:56 PM~17191980
> *A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE GAVE ME SHIT WHEN I LET A SHOP IN KANSAS CITY MO. CUT MY GLASSHOUSE. MY REASONING BEHIND IT WAS THAT I WANTED A MAJESTICS MEMBER DOING MY CAR. ALSO IT WAS BECAUSE THERE IS SHADY SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE. IF YOU AIN'T IN THE INNER CIRCLE YOU ARE EITHER GONNA PAY OUT THE ASS OR YOU WILL GET SUBPAR QUALITY IN THE CRAFTSMENSHIP......IT CAN'T BE DENIED.
> 
> I AM A TOTALLY SATISFIED CUSTOMER FROM STREET RIDERS KANSAS CITY. FOR THE RECORD EVERYONE KNOWS WE TIGHT WITH THE K.C. CHAPTER AND THAT IS MOSTLY BECAUSE I WAS A HAPPY CUSTOMER AND THE BOND GREW FROM THERE.
> ...


Thanks for that brother,I think we do good because first and foremost we lov lowriding,it's our life.So doing cars is just a way to be around it even more.it's like every car we do is my car getting done and thats the way we look at it.Almost every person we have done a car for ends up being a homie for life.Not to say we don't have problems sometimes,but if we do we do all we can to fix it or make it right,we ain't in this for the money.Hell we were the first ones out our way painting batts and doing up show set-ups while everyone else out here was just doing basic set ups.thats what has set us apart from the rest.I luv to see a car leave and get noticed at shows or come out in LRM(you know about that dirty  )Thats what makes it all worth it,we've been doing this for over 15tn years and we still here doing our thang.So if theres anyone out there that didn't know about us holla anytime and lets make it happen.(816)356-4547
Heres just some of what we have done.

STREETRIDERS HYDRAULICS
Framework


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

caddy



















































































































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

some show set-ups and rides we have done.
Our hopper show elco.
























dirtys glass house we did the show hydro set up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Did the frame and chrome on this one.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 9 2010, 04:58 PM~17434105
> *STREET RIDERS K.C. M.O. GREAT SHOP! :biggrin:
> 
> AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE FROM MAJESTICS TO GET QUAILITY WORK...I WILL HAVE FABIAN POST SOME OF THEIR LATEST PROJECTS COMING OUT OF THEIR SHOP.
> *


Oh yeah we also run the hopp game out here. :biggrin: this is just some of our work.We have alot still being built right now.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 10 2010, 12:48 AM~17440239
> *Oh yeah we also run the hopp game out here. :biggrin: this is just some of our work.We have alot still being built right now.
> *


AND ABOUT TO START ON THE NEXT 64 RAG COMING FROM THAT NORTH TEXAS CHAPTER :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 10 2010, 07:15 AM~17440371
> *AND ABOUT TO START ON THE NEXT 64 RAG COMING FROM THAT NORTH TEXAS CHAPTER  :0
> *


Yes sir and a 60 rag from omaha.  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD FABIAN


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 10 2010, 03:29 PM~17444488
> *:wow:
> *



*U ever going to finish the story ?*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@May 12 2010, 06:55 AM~17463430
> *U ever going to finish the story ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 12 2010, 08:59 AM~17463729
> *:dunno:
> *



I think he forgot he was even telling one....


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@May 12 2010, 08:21 AM~17463864
> *I think he forgot he was even telling one....
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@May 12 2010, 04:55 AM~17463430
> *U ever going to finish the story ?
> *


x2 :drama:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@May 12 2010, 05:55 AM~17463430
> *U ever going to finish the story ?
> *


bout time somebody ask me :biggrin: ...well i go take it apart ..bring it back to the shop ..yea drove it...he keeps it one day longer than i wanted..so all by myself..i try and put it together...i mean im like telling em... "give me one more day" ..tell the driver to "wait don't leave me"....ok kiddies the end of the story i did'nt get it back together in time and so that year i missed vegas.....  ...the moral of the story is....money, time, a big heart, being a member of a great club, sometimes is not enough.....trust..and a mans word can make or break ya


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 12 2010, 03:48 PM~17467256
> *bout time  somebody ask me :biggrin: ...well i go take it apart ..bring it back to the shop ..yea drove it...he keeps it one day longer than i wanted..so all by myself..i try and put it together...i mean im like telling em... "give  me one more day" ..tell the driver to "wait don't leave me"....ok kiddies the end of the story i did'nt get it back together in time and so that year i missed vegas.....  ...the moral of the story is....money, time, a big heart, being a member of a great club, sometimes is not enough.....trust..and a mans word  can make or break ya
> *


 :uh: 

NEXT STORY POP'S ! ! !


you draged this one out to long and it lost it's flavor ! ! ! 




soory about your deal thou.... sometimes it's haveing a big heart that get's you screwed !


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@May 12 2010, 01:52 PM~17467291
> *:uh:
> 
> NEXT  STORY POP'S ! !  !
> ...


yea you right i left some good stuff out just so i could be done wit it...i'll try and think of another good one..i got plenty :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 12 2010, 02:14 PM~17467443
> *yea you right i left some good stuff out just so i could be done wit it...i'll try and think of another good one..i got plenty :biggrin:
> *


so it made next year


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 12 2010, 05:36 PM~17468349
> *so it made next year
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE HOW YOU USE YOUR CANE BROTHER. ITS MULTI USE HUH :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2010, 03:43 PM~17468428
> *I LOVE HOW YOU USE YOUR CANE BROTHER. ITS MULTI USE HUH :biggrin:
> *


oh got jokes eh...yea could be used to be-bop a foo too..look close the top is a dobbie :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 12 2010, 06:18 PM~17468769
> *oh got jokes eh...yea could be used to  be-bop a foo too..look close the top is a dobbie :biggrin:
> *


LOL Multi use I tell ya


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 12 2010, 06:36 PM~17468349
> *so it made next year
> 
> 
> ...


who did the patterns on ya roof?its sick :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 12 2010, 08:26 PM~17470932
> *who did the patterns on ya roof?its sick  :thumbsup:
> *


DOC.....WHO ELSE?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 12 2010, 05:36 PM~17468349
> *so it made next year
> 
> 
> ...


always loved your ride...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 12 2010, 07:58 PM~17471386
> *DOC.....WHO ELSE?
> *


:yes:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@May 12 2010, 08:38 PM~17471964
> *always loved your ride...
> *


you me and about three or four other foo's :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 13 2010, 04:22 PM~17480162
> *you me and about three or four other foo's :biggrin:
> *


ME!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I just noticed that the pic Wally posted was my pic from Vegas that is cool glad you liked it Wally. How about the one of your ride get washed in the parking lot of the show ballers like Wally don't wash there cars they pay someone to wash it.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 13 2010, 09:56 PM~17483977
> *I just noticed that the pic Wally posted was my pic from Vegas that is cool glad you liked it Wally. How about the one of your ride get washed in the parking lot of the show ballers like Wally don't wash there cars they pay someone to wash it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I REMEMBER THAT


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 13 2010, 08:56 PM~17483977
> *I just noticed that the pic Wally posted was my pic from Vegas that is cool glad you liked it Wally. How about the one of your ride get washed in the parking lot of the show ballers like Wally don't wash there cars they pay someone to wash it.
> *


yea that's the time my drunk azz hit the switch when i was putting the car on the transport and boo-bop'edd my rear 1/4 panel


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Apr 2 2010, 05:24 PM~17078585
> *SOMEONE NEEDS TO POST SOME PICS OF SCOTTS 65 RIVIERA LUIS DID
> *


































:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@May 14 2010, 01:15 PM~17491079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

homie this sucks ,ive known da vato named luis for about 13 yrs yrs hes good guy 
of my friend a long time..when I was young use first a job with him his Lm Customs.. I was been busy help him what i need do it work something on some cars much..I will get back help lm make up.. when I get ready take my impala body and xframe put on my trailer going take to lm customs be soon and myself do work on my impala thing and I can help someone need work on any cars in Lm keep it go up... Ill take a pic send post here soon homie :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@May 14 2010, 01:34 PM~17491256
> *homie this sucks ,ive known da vato named luis for about 13 yrs yrs hes good guy
> of friend a long time..when I was young use first a job with him his Lm Customs.. I was been busy help him what i need do it work something on some cars much..I will get back help lm make up.. when I get ready take my impala body and xframe put on my trailer going take to lm customs be soon and myself do work on my impala thing and I can help someone need work on any cars in Lm keep it go up... Ill take a pic send post here soon homie :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


....great...da vato must have some great works out there.. post em up :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@May 14 2010, 02:34 PM~17491256
> *homie this sucks ,ive known da vato named luis for about 13 yrs yrs hes good guy
> of friend a long time..when I was young use first a job with him his Lm Customs.. I was been busy help him what i need do it work something on some cars much..I will get back help lm make up.. when I get ready take my impala body and xframe put on my trailer going take to lm customs be soon and myself do work on my impala thing and I can help someone need work on any cars in Lm keep it go up... Ill take a pic send post here soon homie :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: mejor escribe en espanol para entenderte vato


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@May 14 2010, 07:38 PM~17494246
> *:uh:  mejor escribe en espanol para entenderte vato
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:0


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 14 2010, 03:58 PM~17491521
> *....great...da vato must have some great works out there.. post em up :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@May 14 2010, 09:38 PM~17494246
> *:uh:  mejor escribe en espanol para entenderte vato
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: here for u 
Homie que esto chupa, ive vato conocido de da denominó luis por aproximadamente 13 años H de años tipo bueno de mucho tiempo de amigo.. cuando fui joven utiliza primero un trabajo con él su Aduana de Lm.. Fui estuvo ayuda ocupada él lo que debo hacer trabaja algo en algunos coches mucho.. volveré lm de ayuda hace.. cuando preparo tomo mi cuerpo de impala y xframe pone mi remolque que va toma a la aduana del lm es pronto y yo mismo trabajo en mi cosa de impala y yo puedo ayudar alguien debe trabajar en cualquier coche en Lm lo mantiene sube... Enfermo toma un pic envía el poste aquí pronto homie


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@May 14 2010, 03:39 PM~17491318
> *:uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@May 14 2010, 10:01 PM~17494428
> *:0
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*WON 3RD PLACE 60'S FULL CUSTOMS IN VAGAS

HE LOST TO SOUTHSIDE AND CERTIFIED GANGSTA.*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Paddy_Wagon_@Mar 8 2010, 07:11 PM~16831903
> *This is my story...My name is Ray and back at the end of 2007, I decided to fix up my 64 Impala SS.  I had spent a year working overseas and saved my money in order to do that.  In January of 2008, I decided to take my car to Luis at LM Customs to get it worked on. We talked and the agreement was that he would do what I wanted for $25,000.  He said he would do the following work for me: Wrapped Frame, Chrome Undercarriage, Chrome Engine Compartment, 3 Pump setup, and would paint it and do the interior, so I agreed.  He told me that my car would be done within 6-9 Months but I told him I wanted him to take his time on it so I'd give him one year.  When I dropped the car off, along with it I gave Luis $10,000 cash and a few months later I returned with another $5,000 cash.  In all, I gave him $15,000 up front to try to prove to him that I was serious about getting my car done.  I checked with him a few months after I dropped it off and not much had been done to it. When I found out that he had gotten sick in April of 2009, I decided to go see what had been done to my car.  I was not very happy about what I saw, so I went back in September of 2009 and picked my car up. I'm sorry that he got sick and everything, but I feel that I got SCREWED.  Not only did I lose $15,000, but my car was left in worse condition than it was when I took it over there. I'm gonna share a few pics of what my car looked like before, and then what it looked like after $15,000 and 1 year and 9 months Later....
> 
> Let me know what your thoughts are on my story.....
> ...


HEY HOMIE THAT REALLY SUCKS BRO. BELIEVE IT OR NOT THERE ARE PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT GOT THE BALLS TO PULL THAT BULLSHIT!!!! MAYBE THAT WAS ALL BULL ABOUT HIM GETTING SICK :dunno: BUT HE SHOULD STILL GIVE YOU YOURE CASH BACK. WHAT WAS HE SICK WITH???


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 20 2010, 12:53 PM~17551429
> *HEY HOMIE THAT REALLY SUCKS BRO. BELIEVE IT OR NOT THERE ARE PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT GOT THE BALLS TO PULL THAT BULLSHIT!!!! MAYBE THAT WAS ALL BULL ABOUT HIM GETTING SICK :dunno: BUT HE SHOULD STILL GIVE YOU YOURE CASH BACK. WHAT  WAS HE SICK WITH???
> *


Say Homie, if you dont know the story about his illness should not say something like that. Everyone who knows him in the DFW area knows he was sick and in the hospital for a long time..... As far as what happened to the guy that posted this topic, its happened to alot of people from different shops not just LM customs. Consider it a lesson learned


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 12 2010, 07:58 PM~17471386
> *DOC.....WHO ELSE?
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 30 2010, 07:22 PM~17649221
> *Say Homie, if you dont know the story about his illness should not say something like that. Everyone who knows him in the DFW area knows he was sick and in the hospital for a long time..... As far as what happened to the guy that posted this topic, its happened to alot of people from different shops not just LM customs. Consider it a lesson learned
> *



lol ,, im sure people are glad to have learned this very expensive lesson.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

DAMN.. LUIS MUST BE A NIMPHO, CAUSE HE STICKIN DICK TO EVERBODY


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paddy_Wagon_@Mar 8 2010, 08:11 PM~16831903
> *This is my story...My name is Ray and back at the end of 2007, I decided to fix up my 64 Impala SS.  I had spent a year working overseas and saved my money in order to do that.  In January of 2008, I decided to take my car to Luis at LM Customs to get it worked on. We talked and the agreement was that he would do what I wanted for $25,000.  He said he would do the following work for me: Wrapped Frame, Chrome Undercarriage, Chrome Engine Compartment, 3 Pump setup, and would paint it and do the interior, so I agreed.  He told me that my car would be done within 6-9 Months but I told him I wanted him to take his time on it so I'd give him one year.  When I dropped the car off, along with it I gave Luis $10,000 cash and a few months later I returned with another $5,000 cash.  In all, I gave him $15,000 up front to try to prove to him that I was serious about getting my car done.  I checked with him a few months after I dropped it off and not much had been done to it. When I found out that he had gotten sick in April of 2009, I decided to go see what had been done to my car.  I was not very happy about what I saw, so I went back in September of 2009 and picked my car up. I'm sorry that he got sick and everything, but I feel that I got SCREWED.  Not only did I lose $15,000, but my car was left in worse condition than it was when I took it over there. I'm gonna share a few pics of what my car looked like before, and then what it looked like after $15,000 and 1 year and 9 months Later....
> 
> Let me know what your thoughts are on my story.....
> ...


thats a tough one homie, having known luis I havent ever heard him to be shady like that, not saying it didnt happen. But being that he performed most of the work at his shop and with his health problems looks like you may have just been unlucky due to his circumstances at the time. Shit aint right but with the roles reversed and I had health problems and I was short of cash I may just fuck someone over to help pay my bills as well, done it to creditors plenty of times, lol. Not to make a joke out of this but here in the DFW you are probably better off using some non-shop owners to get things done, there arent any places I know of where you can get the "one stop-shop" treatment and get quality work all the way around. My recommendation is for frame reinforcing and hydraulic work Jesse Alaniz from majestix and JB for paint work, havent heard any horror stories about JB customs yet and everyone who has gotten their cars painted there have been happy and I know Jesse wont bullshit you..all in all shops are all that way, take in too many cars make too many promises and body and paint men are usually drug addicts who once they snort their upfront money lose interest in the job..sad to say but that about sums it up..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@May 14 2010, 02:34 PM~17491256
> *homie this sucks ,ive known da vato named luis for about 13 yrs yrs hes good guy
> of my friend a long time..when I was young use first a job with him his Lm Customs.. I was been busy help him what i need do it work something on some cars much..I will get back help lm make up.. when I get ready take my impala body and xframe put on my trailer going take to lm customs be soon and myself do work on my impala thing and I can help someone need work on any cars in Lm keep it go up... Ill take a pic send post here soon homie :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


damn this is like one of those computer generated paintings where you have to unfocus to understand it if you stare at it long enough it starts to make sense..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@May 15 2010, 08:21 AM~17497356
> *WON 3RD PLACE 60'S  FULL CUSTOMS IN VAGAS
> 
> HE LOST TO SOUTHSIDE AND CERTIFIED GANGSTA.
> ...


that car was nice, done right didnt he also do that baby blue 78 monte carlo?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Im talkin about cars like Tight Grip, Its a Boy, Half Bread,The Kid,and Secret Garden.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 30 2010, 07:22 PM~17649221
> *Say Homie, if you dont know the story about his illness should not say something like that. Everyone who knows him in the DFW area knows he was sick and in the hospital for a long time..... As far as what happened to the guy that posted this topic, its happened to alot of people from different shops not just LM customs. Consider it a lesson learned
> *


f****n ignorant, i'm sure that guy appreciates a 25k lesson.


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 2 2010, 07:00 PM~17678524
> *im confused,whats the lesson to learn?not to trust someone that has a good reputation?dude used to be pretty good before he fell off obviously or people wouldnt be writing 15 thousand dollar checks.no lesson to learn here,only thing to learn is how to get even  just my 2 cents.
> *


WORD


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 31 2010, 02:22 AM~17649221
> *Say Homie, if you dont know the story about his illness should not say something like that. Everyone who knows him in the DFW area knows he was sick and in the hospital for a long time..... As far as what happened to the guy that posted this topic, its happened to alot of people from different shops not just LM customs. Consider it a lesson learned
> *


We own streetriders hydraulics in K.C. and have done alot of dfw rides,and this statement is not how we would handel it.It's very hard to make everyone happy when working on cars like we do in this game.But we after more then 15 years in this game have never ever just plain out fucked no one.I understand he got sick but after he got or gets better he should have tryed to make it right with this dude.Just what we would do.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2010, 09:59 PM~17703902
> *:nosad:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 3 2010, 07:54 PM~17689787
> *We own streetriders hydraulics in K.C. and have done alot of dfw rides,and this statement is not how we would handel it.It's very hard to make everyone happy when working on cars like we do in this game.But we after more then 15 years in this game have never ever just plain out fucked no one.I understand he got sick but after he got or gets better he should have tryed to make it right with this dude.Just what we would do.
> *


X2
:thumbsup:


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 30 2010, 07:22 PM~17649221
> *Say Homie, if you dont know the story about his illness should not say something like that. Everyone who knows him in the DFW area knows he was sick and in the hospital for a long time..... As far as what happened to the guy that posted this topic, its happened to alot of people from different shops not just LM customs. Consider it a lesson learned
> *



who give a shit about his illness he ripped the guy off, how about you give that dude his money back since you speak so highly of the rat that ripped him off. lesson to be learned bull shit these type of shop owner are the one that need to learn a lesson, i bet you are just as a rat as your fucking rat friend.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

So what was Luis a legend for anyhow,Guess i was not aware of any special talent he has, He has kept a shop running for longer than any other in the area and has put out some nice cars and some not so much , but his workers did most all the specialty work from airbrush,paint,stripes,engraving,ect, maybe im wrong, just wondering.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I'd repo tools from the shop, done it before..There is a lot of situations that could happen, but if it aint made rite...You become a part owner of his shit :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 3 2010, 07:54 PM~17689787
> *We own streetriders hydraulics in K.C. and have done alot of dfw rides,and this statement is not how we would handel it.It's very hard to make everyone happy when working on cars like we do in this game.But we after more then 15 years in this game have never ever just plain out fucked no one.I understand he got sick but after he got or gets better he should have tryed to make it right with this dude.Just what we would do.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I have met luis,and he's a real cool guy,i'm not puttin hin down,but if what this guy says is true theres no excuse period.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 20 2010, 10:53 AM~17551429
> *HEY HOMIE THAT REALLY SUCKS BRO. BELIEVE IT OR NOT THERE ARE PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT GOT THE BALLS TO PULL THAT BULLSHIT!!!! MAYBE THAT WAS ALL BULL ABOUT HIM GETTING SICK :dunno: BUT HE SHOULD STILL GIVE YOU YOURE CASH BACK. WHAT  WAS HE SICK WITH???
> *


he couldn't afford a good hosiptal plan with that money he pull some old school shit with this one............man up fooooool!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

His guys did the work THATS RIGHT ! Here's one talking.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 12 2010, 02:50 PM~16871878
> *I have never personalley been ripped off but we had a paint and body shop around here who would take large cash payouts to paint cars and it would take them 2 years or longer sometimes people wouldnt even get there shit back. Well long story short one day somebody got sick of his shit and beat ol dude with a fucking piece of pipe so bad now he cant even function right he was in a coma for awhile.
> *


lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@May 14 2010, 02:34 PM~17491256
> *homie this sucks ,ive known da vato named luis for about 13 yrs yrs hes good guy
> of my friend a long time..when I was young use first a job with him his Lm Customs.. I was been busy help him what i need do it work something on some cars much..I will get back help lm make up.. when I get ready take my impala body and xframe put on my trailer going take to lm customs be soon and myself do work on my impala thing and I can help someone need work on any cars in Lm keep it go up... Ill take a pic send post here soon homie :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


wha did this guy just say? :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 11:00 PM~17770981
> *I'd repo tools from the shop, done it before..There is a lot of situations that could happen, but if it aint made rite...You become a part owner of his shit :biggrin:
> *


Yea, I know a local interior shop how was real bad about keeping cars for years until one customer sued him. They took his sewing machine and other tools when he couldn't pay the judgement.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 19 2010, 04:13 PM~17833170
> *Yea, I know a local interior shop how was real bad about keeping cars for years until one customer sued him. They took his sewing machine and other tools when he couldn't pay the judgement.
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats How It Should Be...


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jun 6 2010, 08:54 AM~17708174
> *who give  a shit about his illness he ripped the guy off, how about you give that dude his money back since you speak so highly of the rat that ripped him off. lesson to be learned bull shit these type of shop owner are the one that need to learn a lesson, i bet you are just as a rat as your fucking rat friend.
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigTdeville_@Jun 18 2010, 06:50 PM~17827509
> *His guys did the work THATS RIGHT !  Here's one talking.....
> *


Thats right , the craftsmen who do the work are the legends not the cheif pointing the fingers.....


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Paddy_Wagon_@Mar 8 2010, 07:11 PM~16831903
> *This is my story...My name is Ray and back at the end of 2007, I decided to fix up my 64 Impala SS.  I had spent a year working overseas and saved my money in order to do that.  In January of 2008, I decided to take my car to Luis at LM Customs to get it worked on. We talked and the agreement was that he would do what I wanted for $25,000.  He said he would do the following work for me: Wrapped Frame, Chrome Undercarriage, Chrome Engine Compartment, 3 Pump setup, and would paint it and do the interior, so I agreed.  He told me that my car would be done within 6-9 Months but I told him I wanted him to take his time on it so I'd give him one year.  When I dropped the car off, along with it I gave Luis $10,000 cash and a few months later I returned with another $5,000 cash.  In all, I gave him $15,000 up front to try to prove to him that I was serious about getting my car done.  I checked with him a few months after I dropped it off and not much had been done to it. When I found out that he had gotten sick in April of 2009, I decided to go see what had been done to my car.  I was not very happy about what I saw, so I went back in September of 2009 and picked my car up. I'm sorry that he got sick and everything, but I feel that I got SCREWED.  Not only did I lose $15,000, but my car was left in worse condition than it was when I took it over there. I'm gonna share a few pics of what my car looked like before, and then what it looked like after $15,000 and 1 year and 9 months Later....
> 
> Let me know what your thoughts are on my story.....
> ...


did this guy ever get his money back :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 29 2010, 10:15 AM~17915976
> *did this guy ever get his money back :dunno:
> *



nope....got nothing out of it....


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigTdeville_@Jun 18 2010, 05:50 PM~17827509
> *His guys did the work THATS RIGHT !  Here's one talking.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigTdeville_@Jun 18 2010, 07:50 PM~17827509
> *His guys did the work THATS RIGHT !  Here's one talking.....
> *




Fo reals homie...... Post sum of the Show Winning Lowriders you have built !

La Raza Wants to see................ :drama:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jun 30 2010, 07:10 PM~17930105
> *Fo reals homie...... Post sum of the Show Winning Lowriders you have built !
> 
> La Raza Wants to see................  :drama:
> *


 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

WELL IM IN A SIMILAR SITUATION BUT WITH A HOMEBOY... I MEAN ITS ONLY 2GS BUT STILL. WHEN MY CAR WAS OFF THE FRAME I GAVE HIM THE MONEY AS A LIL DOWN PAYMENT. HE SAID HE WOULD START ON IT RIGHT AWAY. AND THAT HE WOULD PICK UP WHATEVER PARTS HE COULD GET TO START.IT WAS 3 WEEKS AND FINALLY I TOOK MY HOOD. 2 MONTHS LATER HOOD HAD PRIMER ON IT AND BEING USED AS A TABLE. THEN ABOUT 10 MONTHS LATER I GET MY CAR PUT TOGETHER AND HE PICS IT UP. SO I GET HAPPY CUZ HE WAS LIKE WHEN I GET IT IMA START ON IT RIGHTAWAY.......2 WEEKS. LATER STILL NOTHING SO I WENT TO PICK IT UPAND TOLD HIM NO HARD FEELINGS THAT WOULD JUST DO IT MYSELF. TOLD HIM TO JUST PAY ME BACK AND TOLD HIM JUST GIVE ME 1800. FASTFORWARD 4 MONTHS IVE ONLY SEEN 200 BUCKS. I MEAN IM TRYING TO BE COOL ABOUT IT BUT IM THE ONE ALWAYS TEXTING HIM LIKE I OWE HIM BUT IF YOU OWE SOMEONE YOU SHOULD BE GETTING A HOLD OF THEM. WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. I MEAN WE STILL TALK AND I TRY TO TAKE MAKE DEALS WITH HIM INSTEAD OF MONEY BUT NEVER CALLS BACK.. ANYWAY MAYBE IM JUST BEING TO COOL AND IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE IT PERSONAL..


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

ALSO IM NOT TRYING TO PUT HIM ON BLAST EITHER. ITS ON HIM ON HOW HE DEALS WITH IT. ALL I KNOW IS THAT IM BUSTIN ASS ON MY OWN BODYWORK AND THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS AND IM A COMEOUT HARDER THEN EVER. WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND.. IT JUST TAKES ALOT FROM ME TO BE COOL ABOUT IT. I DONT KNOW..
:dunno:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 14 2010, 02:56 PM~17191980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO DOUBT IN MY MIND.., I KNOW WHERE ALL MY CARS WILL GO FROM NOW ON!!! :yes:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 3 2010, 07:54 PM~17689787
> *We own streetriders hydraulics in K.C. and have done alot of dfw rides,and this statement is not how we would handel it.It's very hard to make everyone happy when working on cars like we do in this game.But we after more then 15 years in this game have never ever just plain out fucked no one.I understand he got sick but after he got or gets better he should have tryed to make it right with this dude.Just what we would do.
> *


WELL STATED BRO... AND I HAVE HEARD ALOT OF GOOD THINGS ABOUT YOUR SHOP..AND THANK YOU FOR CONTRIBUTING TO THIS LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE OF OURS. MUCH RESPECT FROM ME..


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 2 2010, 04:13 AM~17943056
> *NO DOUBT IN MY MIND.., I KNOW WHERE ALL MY CARS WILL GO FROM NOW ON!!!  :yes:
> *



STREET RIDERS-KANSAS CITY


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Shits kinda poetic N a fucked up kinda way!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 2 2010, 10:13 AM~17943056
> *NO DOUBT IN MY MIND.., I KNOW WHERE ALL MY CARS WILL GO FROM NOW ON!!!  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Me too!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 5 2010, 01:18 PM~17964558
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Me too!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


where :dunno:



























:biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2010, 11:59 AM~17971168
> *where :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


STREET RIDERS K.C. :biggrin: where else.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2010, 05:59 AM~17971168
> *where :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


DON'T LET THIS FOOL TOUCH IT.........


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Got my car at LM getting a 3 Pump setup put in :cheesy:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 10 2010, 06:29 PM~18012360
> *Got my car at LM getting a 3 Pump setup put in  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jul 1 2010, 10:35 PM~17942500
> *WELL IM IN A SIMILAR SITUATION BUT WITH A HOMEBOY... I MEAN ITS ONLY 2GS BUT STILL. WHEN MY CAR WAS OFF THE FRAME I GAVE HIM THE MONEY AS A LIL DOWN PAYMENT. HE SAID HE WOULD START ON IT RIGHT AWAY. AND THAT HE WOULD PICK UP WHATEVER PARTS HE COULD GET TO START.IT WAS 3 WEEKS AND FINALLY I TOOK MY HOOD. 2 MONTHS LATER HOOD HAD PRIMER ON IT AND BEING USED AS A TABLE. THEN ABOUT 10 MONTHS LATER I GET MY CAR PUT TOGETHER AND HE PICS IT UP. SO I GET HAPPY CUZ HE WAS LIKE WHEN I GET IT IMA START ON IT RIGHTAWAY.......2 WEEKS. LATER STILL NOTHING SO I WENT TO PICK IT UPAND TOLD HIM NO HARD FEELINGS THAT WOULD JUST DO IT MYSELF. TOLD HIM TO JUST PAY ME BACK AND TOLD HIM JUST GIVE ME 1800. FASTFORWARD 4 MONTHS IVE ONLY SEEN 200 BUCKS. I MEAN IM TRYING TO BE COOL ABOUT IT BUT IM THE ONE ALWAYS TEXTING HIM LIKE I OWE HIM BUT IF YOU OWE SOMEONE YOU SHOULD BE GETTING A HOLD OF THEM. WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. I MEAN WE STILL TALK AND I TRY TO TAKE MAKE DEALS WITH HIM INSTEAD OF MONEY BUT NEVER CALLS BACK.. ANYWAY MAYBE IM JUST BEING TO COOL AND IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE IT PERSONAL..
> *


 :yessad:you will never see anything back if you try to be cool about it.nice people arent intimidating.and he sees no need to pay back a nice guy.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 10 2010, 04:29 PM~18012360
> *Got my car at LM getting a 3 Pump setup put in  :cheesy:
> *


junior! cant wait to see it on the road!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 11 2010, 08:51 AM~18016227
> *:yessad:you will never see anything back if you try to be cool about it.nice people arent intimidating.and he sees no need to pay back a nice guy.
> *


WELL YOUR RIGHT ON THAT BUT LATELY I AINT BOTHERED HIM SLOWLY BUT SURELY IMA LOOSE MY PATIENCE AND. WHEN I DO I FEEL SORRY FOR THAT GUY. WHATS BAD IS HES SUPPOSED TO BE MY HOMEBOY. WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND.


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jun 6 2010, 10:54 AM~17708174
> *who give  a shit about his illness he ripped the guy off, how about you give that dude his money back since you speak so highly of the rat that ripped him off. lesson to be learned bull shit these type of shop owner are the one that need to learn a lesson, i bet you are just as a rat as your fucking rat friend.
> *


Well I guess u dont care about other peoples illnesses. Hope nothing happens bad happens to u or ur family... as far as me U dont know me and as far as being a rat... Yeah OK that really hurt my feeelings........ Must feel really good talkin shit on a computer did u hit the damn thing also....... Why dont u grow up and let grown people talk on this topic.....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jul 23 2010, 10:45 AM~18121311
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*L O L . . . . . . . .* :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jul 23 2010, 09:45 AM~18121311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 10 2010, 05:29 PM~18012360
> *Got my car at LM getting a 3 Pump setup put in  :cheesy:
> *


they still open?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2010, 01:22 PM~18123678
> *they still open?
> *


Still open finishing cars up that he was working on before he got sick.Mine being one of them.Very happy with the work he did on my car .

Paid in full busting out at the 97.9 beat car show


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 23 2010, 03:38 PM~18124297
> *Still open, finishing cars up that he was working on before he got sick.Mine being one of them.Very happy with the work he did on my car .
> 
> Paid in full busting out at the 97.9 beat car show
> *


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jul 23 2010, 12:06 PM~18122590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 23 2010, 04:38 PM~18124297
> *Still open finishing cars up that he was working on before he got sick.Mine being one of them.Very happy with the work he did on my car .
> 
> Paid in full busting out at the 97.9 beat car show
> *




****** going to have Wet dreams after the monte come's out.....


Yea They Still Open...............


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 5 2010, 12:18 PM~17964558
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Me too!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 27 2010, 03:05 PM~18155781
> *i can relate to this ,why beccause i got fucked on my paint job by jerry (mad one),after two years i got my tank and fender back ,i payd up front for a full paint job and all i got was just a half ass sylver base coat see for ur self.
> 
> 
> ...


MIGHT AS WELL TAKE IT AS A LESSON LEARNED..SHIT I HAD TO CUT ONE OF MY SO CALLED HOMIE YESTERDAY..HE BURNT ME TO...AND MAN THEY FULL OF EXCUSES WHEN THEY OWE YOU HUH...LIFE GOES ON...KEEP YOUR HEAD UP..KARMAS A BITCH HOMIE THEY'LL GET THEIRS..


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

THATS SO FUCKED UP. IF I WAS YOU,I WOULD OPEN A CASE ON HIS ASS. THEY'LL PUT A LIEN ON HIS PAD, IF HE HAS ONE OR PUT A LIEN ON HIS ASSETS UNTIL YOU GET YOUR MONEY BACK. GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 27 2010, 04:05 PM~18155781
> *i can relate to this ,why beccause i got fucked on my paint job by jerry (mad one),after two years i got my tank and fender back ,i payd up front for a full paint job and all i got was just a half ass sylver base coat see for ur self.
> 
> 
> ...


good u tracked him down


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 10 2010, 05:29 PM~18012360
> *Got my car at LM getting a 3 Pump setup put in  :cheesy:
> *


good luck :happysad:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 8 2010, 07:01 AM~18255910
> *good luck  :happysad:
> *


its out the shop already . done up better then expected.. one of the nicest g bodys to hit dallas is fixing to come out...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 8 2010, 10:38 PM~18261631
> *its out the shop already . done up better then expected.. one of the nicest g bodys to hit dallas is fixing to come out...
> *



:yes:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 8 2010, 10:38 PM~18261631
> *its out the shop already . done up better then expected.. one of the nicest g bodys to hit dallas is fixing to come out...
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nicer then this car...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jul 24 2010, 03:32 AM~18128593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

I got to say... this is the best topic on LIL


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Aug 10 2010, 03:58 PM~18277329
> *I got to say... this is the best topic on LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck on getting your money back! but who puts out 15 g's without seeing any work done on their ride? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 10 2010, 01:25 PM~18275598
> *Nicer then this car...
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: X 10


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 10 2010, 02:25 PM~18275598
> *I DIDNT WANT TO DO THIS BUT SOMEONE LET THE DOG'S OUT....
> 
> WATCHOUT FOR THE BITE  :biggrin:*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 10 2010, 02:25 PM~18275598
> *PAID IN FULL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 10 2010, 02:25 PM~18275598
> *Nicer then this car...
> 
> *



:yes: 





:biggrin:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

holy shit! paid in full is bad ass!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

I DROPPED OFF MY 61 YESTERDAY. .....TAKING MY BIG BODY NEXT MONTH TO GET STRIPED & LEAFED.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 12 2010, 07:33 AM~18291596
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Wraped Frame Bulit to LRM Rules, 3-PUMP's,  all 1" Steel Blocks All 1" Fitting, All Chrome, AirCraft Dump's. ,    Chrome Undercarriage,  Pro Built Motor, And All " N I mean ALL "  Buckskin Leather Inside. SOUNDS, CUSTOM PAINT AND THE WHOLE 9 !
> ...


Back yard built forreal :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So did the TOPIC STARTER ever get his car!  Now that Luis is working on cars again! :drama:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Aug 12 2010, 11:54 AM~18293299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: 

IF I WAS HIM I WOULD GET A HOLD OF LUIS...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Aug 12 2010, 01:34 PM~18293168
> *I DROPPED OFF MY 61 YESTERDAY. .....TAKING MY BIG BODY NEXT MONTH TO GET STRIPED & LEAFED.
> *




Hey My Fleetwood is going to get paint, stripes and leafed nexk month ! :cheesy:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Aug 12 2010, 03:00 PM~18293353
> *:cheesy:
> 
> IF I WAS HIM I WOULD GET A HOLD OF LUIS...
> *


yep because if he isn't calling the guy daily Louis isn't going to do shit for him. That is a lot of money to just let slide. I would ask for tools, cars or anything of value. Sick or not sick he agreed to do a job. As I have gotten older i realized anything you sign, receipt, contract isn't worth the paper its written on. It only holds value if someone honors it.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Aug 12 2010, 02:00 PM~18293353
> *:cheesy:
> 
> IF I WAS HIM I WOULD GET A HOLD OF LUIS...
> *


Yeah he should get ahold of him!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 12 2010, 07:33 AM~18291596
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Wraped Frame Bulit to LRM Rules, 3-PUMP's,  all 1" Steel Blocks All 1" Fitting, All Chrome, AirCraft Dump's. ,    Chrome Undercarriage,  Pro Built Motor, And All " N I mean ALL "  Buckskin Leather Inside. SOUNDS, CUSTOM PAINT AND THE WHOLE 9 !
> ...


I seen this mural is person... Super nice! Looks way better in person as well as whole car.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Aug 12 2010, 08:15 AM~18291524
> *:yes:  X 10
> *


Then it should be a nice car...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 12 2010, 08:22 AM~18291564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Makes no sense but then lil that you say does.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 12 2010, 07:33 AM~18291596
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Wraped Frame Bulit to LRM Rules, 3-PUMP's,  all 1" Steel Blocks All 1" Fitting, All Chrome, AirCraft Dump's. ,    Chrome Undercarriage,  Pro Built Motor, And All " N I mean ALL "  Buckskin Leather Inside. SOUNDS, CUSTOM PAINT AND THE WHOLE 9 !
> Representing "The BIG T" in TEXAS </span>*


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2010, 02:46 PM~18324234
> *Then it should be a nice car...
> *


 :0


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2010, 03:46 PM~18324234
> *Then it should be a nice car...
> *


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 12 2010, 07:33 AM~18291596
> *:biggrin:
> 
> PAID IN FULL
> ...


Lookin good sir,very nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: But the LRM part thier washed up,Their a fossil,They dont excist,Fuck lowrider,build the ride how u want to not to LRM standards!!!!!I look forward to seein it sir


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2010, 12:50 AM~18399641
> *Lookin good sir,very nice!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: But the LRM part thier washed up,Their a fossil,They dont excist,Fuck lowrider,build the ride how u want to not to LRM standards!!!!!I look forward to seein it sir
> *



Thats how he wanted it........ :happysad: 

Should of been at this past show but my homie had a death in the family.



Always Next Time Jr. :biggrin:


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 12 2010, 07:22 AM~18291564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Aug 12 2010, 01:34 PM~18293168
> *I DROPPED OFF MY 61 YESTERDAY. .....TAKING MY BIG BODY NEXT MONTH TO GET STRIPED & LEAFED.
> *


:0


----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)

:drama::scrutinize:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

wally dogg said:


> this one is down right funny..so i'm getting the car together in the driveway before the jan 1 MAJESTICS show...i put it back together but for three lug nuts..so i go to the local pep boys at 7:30 in the morning or so they closed and don't open till nine..i'm like ...oh wait there's a homie inside ..i call him out and tell him i will pay anything for three lug nuts..he said yea for ten bucks i'll slide em out to ya... get em..i said deal...well that's right they where the wrong ones i see my back rim fly off. and i'm doing 360's on the 110 fwy....long story short .i miss the wall by a inch and tow it to the park where i fix it and drive home......moral of the story ...DON'T BUY HOT PARTS :biggrin:


did you not notice they were the wrong ones. They were either to big or too too small. That was your mistake.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

What happened to the six-Fo?


----------

